# Watch out for these Upcoming PC Games For 2009



## sam9s (Oct 10, 2008)

I think now the time has come when we can start discuessing games coming in 2009. Same as the prequel thread *Games 2008* was meant for.............

Listing is in no particular order, or importance......

*1. THEY

Release Date : TBA 2009

Genre : FPS (sci-fi/Horror)

Platform : PC, PS3, 360

Discription ::* 

They is set in London four years in the future, the city ravaged by numerous terrorist attacks. Just as it looks like things can't get any worse, alien robots invade and kick up the mother of all ruckuses. Initially, it looks like the robots are the main threat. However, as you uncover more on these bizarre androids, it transpires they're actually being manipulated by the ethereal and mysterious Phantoms.
To combat this invasion, you're going to need one hell of a set of weapons. Rather than unlocking new guns as you progress from level to level, your weapons can be upgraded and changed through items you buy or find in the stages. *You can customize guns to your hearts content -- it's possible to create a sniper rifle that fires grenades or even a pistol that freezes enemies. Customization can be taken even further, tuning the rate of fire, the spread of 'bullets' or, perhaps, the amount of ammo each weapon carries.*

*General Features*

unique weapon system that makes you „love“ your weapons
upgradable weapon system (just like you upgrade n enhance your car in NFS ::MW)
mysterious science fiction background story
diversified enemies - thrilling and intelligent
heroes to identify with
heavy usage of physics
destructible environment relevant for gameplay
haunting single player mode
versatile multiplayer modes

*Images*

*i35.tinypic.com/149c9pg.jpg

*i33.tinypic.com/k9jtxv.jpg

*i36.tinypic.com/2qitmdt.jpg

*Videos*

*Gamespot*

*Rapidshare gameplay video*

================================================================

*2. DEAD SPACE

Release Date : October 14, 2008

Genre : TPS (/Action/sci-fi/Horror)

Platform : PC, 360

Discription ::* 

Gamers step into a third-person sci-fi survival horror experience that promises to deliver the ultimate in psychological thrills and gruesome action. Set in the cold blackness of deep space, the atmosphere is soaked with a feeling of tension, dread and sheer terror. In Dead Space, players step into the role of engineer Isaac Clarke – an ordinary man on a seemingly routine mission to fix the communications systems aboard a deep space mining ship. It is not long before Isaac awakes to a living nightmare when he learns that the ship's crew has been ravaged by a vicious alien infestation. He must fight through the dead silence and darkness of deep space to stay alive.

*Images*

*i37.tinypic.com/20qe0l.jpg

*i35.tinypic.com/voszme.jpg

*i34.tinypic.com/oe849.jpg

*Videos*

*GameSpot*

*Rapidshare direct download gameplay video*

=================================================================

*3. Section 8

Release Date : Q3, 2009

Genre : FPS (Action/sci-fi)

Platform : PC, 360, PS3

Official Site : *www.joinsection8.com/

Discription ::* 

Section 8 chronicles the missions of an elite interstellar infantry squad as they take on dangerous missions on Earth's frontier colonies.
Section 8 is a large-scale, futuristic first person shooter that brings strategy and tactics to the first-person shooter genre in a game where players can modify the battlefield on the fly. The game's name refers to the super elite squad of powered armor infantry that serve as the focus of the single-player content. The squad’s nickname is because of its penchant for taking on suicide missions that no one else will tackle.

*Images*

*i35.tinypic.com/2lcln3q.jpg

*i37.tinypic.com/294rwid.jpg

*Videos*

*Gamespot*

*Rapidshare_Sec 8 Teaser 5MB*

===================================================================

*4. Warhound

Release Date : Was supposed to be release in 2008, expected date TBA

Genre : FPS (Action)

Platform : PC, 360

Discription ::* 

The game puts you in the role of a freelance mercenary, whose job is to intervene in some of the most brutal and precipitous armed conflicts around the world. You will choose from a number of differing missions, equipment and your character's development possibilities. During the game you will freely decide what skills of the mercenary you want to improve.

*Images*

*i34.tinypic.com/s2fx8l.jpg

*i38.tinypic.com/vr7v5z.jpg

*i34.tinypic.com/2pozlsn.jpg

*Videos*

*Gamespot*

*Rapidshare Warhound Gameplay*

===================================================================

*5. The HUNT

Release Date : TBA 2009

Genre : FPS (Action/Horror)

Platform : PC Exclusive

Discription ::* 

In the year 2025, crime has reached its highest levels ever, forcing the government to take action. It begins implanting a device in its citizens that can track them anywhere they go. If a person is "marked" by this device, they unwillingly become the main star of a TV show called The Hunt. An audience watches as a gang known as "The Beaters" does everything it can to track the citizen down and kill them. But now The Hunt stars you, and it will be up to you to survive the game.

*Images*

*i37.tinypic.com/263khmg.jpg

*i33.tinypic.com/35nahdl.jpg

*i35.tinypic.com/2zobyw3.jpg


*Videos*

*Gamespot*

*Rapidshare HUNT game play*


*
Due to in ability to upload more than 15 images..... starting the thread with 5 games....... would be updating the thread regurlarly.... more than 30 more games to look for.......*


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 10, 2008)

Good work sam9s
There are some good games coming in Feb. 2009 like
Godfather 2, Fear 2, Sims 3, Street Fighter 4.etc


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 10, 2008)

Sims 3?When,where,how?
@Sam,Nice job you did there dude!


----------



## ajaybc (Oct 10, 2008)

*SAINTS ROW 2*



*xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/909/909161/saints-row-2-20080910022509977_640w.jpg


Saints Row 2 takes place a few years after the original. Several new upstart gangs have been able to sweep in and make their mark on Stilwater. At the same time, a multi-national conglomerate known as the Ultor Corporation has become a pivotal player in city politics, pumping millions of dollars into rebuilding the metropolis.

As leader of the Saints, you'll have to do whatever it takes to protect the members of your gang from new enemies, including the Ultor Corporation and rival gangs.
ESRB Rating: M for Blood and Gore, Intense Violence, Sexual Content, Strong Language, Use of Drugs
Genre: Action
Online Play: 12 Versus
Also Available On: Xbox 360, PlayStation 3
Release Date: October 14, 2008

*BULLY:SCHOLARSHIP EDITION*

*wiimedia.ign.com/wii/image/object/142/14271252/bull_SE_pc_ukUK_boxart_160w.jpg

You're not going to take it anymore. From edgy publisher Rockstar's Vancouver development team comes this dark comedy set in the most vile and sadistic setting yet in a Rockstar videogame: the schoolyard. As a troublesome schoolboy, you'll laugh and cringe as you stand up to bullies, get picked on by teachers, play pranks on malicious kids, win or lose the girl, and ultimately learn to navigate the obstacles of the fictitious reform school, Bullworth Academy.
ESRB Rating: T for Animated Blood, Crude Humor, Language, Sexual Themes, Use of Alcohol and Tobacco, Violence
Genre: Action
Also Available On: PlayStation 2, Wii, Xbox 360
Release Date: October 20, 2008


*Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3*

*wiimedia.ign.com/wii/image/object/718/718380/CCRA3pcPFTfrontboxart_160w.jpg

*pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/899/899147/command-conquer-red-alert-3-hands-on-20080815095906481_640w.jpg

*pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/899/899147/command-conquer-red-alert-3-hands-on-20080815095910091_640w.jpg



Return to the Red Alert continuity of the esteemed Command & Conquer RTS franchise in this full-fledged series sequel. Red Alert 3 breaks new ground in the RTS genre, featuring a fully co-operative campaign while bringing back the series' light-hearted style and classic, action-oriented gameplay. 
 In Red Alert 3, the desperate leadership of a doomed Soviet Union travels back in time to change history and restore the glory of Mother Russia. The time travel mission goes awry, creating an alternate timeline where technology has followed an entirely different evolution, a new superpower has been thrust on to the world stage, and World War III is raging. The Empire of the Rising Sun has risen in the East, making World War III a three-way struggle between the Soviets, the Allies, and the Empire with armies fielding wacky and wonderful weapons and technologies like Tesla coils, heavily armed War Blimps, teleportation, armored bears, intelligent dolphins, floating island fortresses, and transforming tanks.
*Genre:* Real-Time Strategy

*Also Available On:* *Xbox 360*, *PlayStation 3*, *PC*
*Release Date:*  			 			October 27, 2008



*FARCRY 2*

*xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/916/916925/far-cry-2--20081007102826944_640w.jpg


*xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/916/916925/far-cry-2--20081007102923694_640w.jpg

Caught between two rival factions in war-torn Africa, you are sent to take out "The Jackal", a mysterious character who has rekindled the conflict between the warlords, jeopardizing thousands of lives. In order to fulfil your mission you will have to play the factions against each other, identify and exploit their weaknesses, and neutralise their superior numbers and firepower with surprise, subversion, cunning and, of course, brute force. 
Far Cry 2 immerses players in an entirely new kind of gaming experience, featuring a custom-made video game engine built from the ground up. Players discover a true open world gameplay set in Africa, brought to life by high-definition next-gen technology.
*Genre:* First-Person Shooter

*Also Available On:* *Xbox 360*, *PlayStation 3*
*Release Date:*  			 			October 21, 2008


*FallOut 3*

*pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/915/915081/fallout-3-20080930114838628_640w.jpg*pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/915/915081/fallout-3-20080930114843425_640w.jpg

Vault 101 – Jewel of the Wastes. For 200 years, Vault 101 has faithfully served the surviving residents of Washington DC and its environs, now known as the Capital Wasteland. Though the global atomic war of 2077 left the US all but destroyed, the residents of Vault 101 enjoy a life free from the constant stress of the outside world. Giant Insects, Raiders, Slavers, and yes, even Super Mutants are all no match for superior Vault-Tec engineering. Yet one fateful morning, you awake to find that your father has defied the Overseer and left the comfort and security afforded by Vault 101 for reasons unknown. Leaving the only home you’ve ever known, you emerge from the Vault into the harsh Wasteland sun to search for your father, and the truth. 
*ESRB Rating:* M for Blood and Gore, Intense Violence, Sexual Themes, Strong Language, Use of Drugs
*Genre:*  RPG

*Also Available On:* *Xbox 360*, *PlayStation 3*
*Release Date:*  			 			October 28, 2008

*Legendary

*pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/object/948/948693/Legendary_PC_esrbboxart_160w.jpg

*Legendary tells the story of Charles Deckard, an art thief who is duped into stealing Pandora's Box. When he opens the box, he releases hordes of beasts thought to be fictional -- werewolves and gryphons and all means of beast and demon -- into an unprepared modern world. A full scale war between man and myth begins, and it is quickly complicated by the actions of powerful secret societies. As the person responsible for releasing this terror, Deckard's unwittingly become the only person capable of containing it once more and saving civilization from being destroyed by the terrifying creatures of the box.
*ESRB Rating:* M for Blood and Gore, Intense Violence
*Genre:* First-Person Shooter

*Also Available On:* *Xbox 360*, *PlayStation 3*
*Release Date:*  			 			November 4, 2008

*Call Of Duty:World At War

*media.ign.com/games/image/object/142/14222042/Call-Of-Duty-World-At-War_G4W_PKGboxart_160w.jpg

*xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/917/917240/call-of-duty-world-at-war-20081007050115293_640w.jpg

*xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/917/917240/call-of-duty-world-at-war-20081007050128824_640w.jpg

*xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/917/917240/call-of-duty-world-at-war-20081007050108746_640w.jpg

*Call of Duty: World at War throws out the rulebook of war to transform WWII combat through a new enemy, new tactics and an uncensored experience of the climatic battles that gripped a generation. As U.S. Marines and Russian soldiers, players will employ new features like cooperative gameplay, and weapons such as the flamethrower in the most chaotic and cinematically intense experience to date.


*General Features* 


 Call of Duty 4 Technology – Built using the Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare engine, Call of Duty: World at War utilizes a bedrock of technology that delivers jaw-dropping visuals, while empowering players to employ elements like fire to affect the dynamics of the battlefield. Players that attempt to harness the power of new weapons, like the flamethrower, will find themselves capable of burning away environmental elements that give cover to a camouflaged enemy, leaving a charred battlefield – and their foes – in their wake
 Coordinated Assault and Support – For the first time in the franchise, Call of Duty: World at War introduces co-op, bringing fresh meaning to the No One Fights Alone mantra. Call of Duty: World at War co-op features up to four-players online, or two-player local split-screen, allowing gamers to experience harrowing single-player missions together for greater camaraderie and tactical execution. The title also incorporates traditional multiplayer components such as challenges, rankings and online stats into the co-op campaign for deeper re-playability and advanced gameplay
 New Theaters of Operation – Players fight as U.S. Marines and Russian soldiers facing enemies – some new to the Call of Duty franchise – that employ lethal new tactics and know no fear, no mercy, nor the rules of war. Epic conflicts are fought on multiple fronts, playing through the climactic battles of WWII in the grittiest, most chaotic and cinematically intense experience to date
 Innovative Multiplayer – Multiplayer builds from the success of Call of Duty delivering a persistent online experience for more squad based interaction. New development with party systems allows an intimacy with squad based combat never before seen in Call of Duty. Combined infantry and vehicle missions add a new dimension to the online warfare and offers more PERK abilities
 Cinematic Quality Graphics and Sound – Treyarch's award-winning sound department returns with effects that add to the already immersive cinematic intensity of the Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare game engine




*Genre:* First-Person Shooter
*Local Play:* 2 Co-Op
*Online Play:* 4 Versus

*Also Available On:* *Xbox 360*, *PlayStation 3*, *PlayStation 2*, *Wii*, *Nintendo DS*, *Wireless*
*Release Date:*  			 			November 11, 2008


courtesy:IGN


----------



## sam9s (Oct 10, 2008)

*6. F.E.A.R II :: aka : Project Origin

Developer : Monolith

Release Date : Feb 2009

Genre : FPS (Action/Horror)

Platform : PC, xbox 360, PS3

Discription ::* 

Another most anticipate game of 2009 (and also my more fav). Original creators of paranormal shooter regain rights to franchise's name in wake of Activision Blizzard fire sale. Project Origin is now FEAR 2 : Project Origin. 

The second heart-stopping shooter by Monolith (after F.E.A.R.) continues the spine-tingling supernatural suspense story of an escalating paranormal crisis that threatens to destroy a major American city. At the center of the calamity is the mysterious Alma, whose rage against those who wronged her triggered a chain of events that has spiraled completely out of control. Now that she has been loosed upon the world, the consequences will be unimaginable.

Playing the game you can see how Project Origin's open outdoor environments are set to change the dynamic of the combat. Many of you will remember that the original F.E.A.R. had its fair share of scary moments, and while they still occur in Project Origin, the urban environments have been incorporated to allow for a distinct change of action. The gunplay is frantic and violent, while the enemy AI looks like it has learnt even more about using flanking techniques, as well as taking cover. Enemies open car doors to use as cover, but thankfully you can use a sniper rifle to shoot off extremities that peek out around the edges. If you shoot a soldier in the leg, then he'll hobble over to stronger cover, or you can be safe and use a rocket launcher to blow the entire car up.

More details *HERE*

*Images*

*i36.tinypic.com/33u7rra.jpg

*i33.tinypic.com/2ezsara.jpg

*i37.tinypic.com/2aez9n5.jpg

*i36.tinypic.com/2qc06xu.jpg

*i34.tinypic.com/v4yzo8.jpg

*i34.tinypic.com/29uqfyp.jpg

*Videos*

*Gamespot*

*Rapidshare FEAR Gameplay demo*

*Rapidshare FEAR Gameplay demo 2*



*6. Left 4 Dead

Developer : Valve

Release Date : Nov 2008

Genre : TPS (Action/Horror)

Platform : PC, xbox 360

Discription ::* 

Setting out to do for co-op gaming what Counter-Strike did for team combat, Left 4 Dead is an ambitious survival horror game. Running on the Source engine, Left 4 Dead leaves four armed survivors of a world overrun with zombies, and they must fight their way out to escape the outbreak.
Designed for co-op play, the four players must work together to finish each stage of the game, lending each other artillery support, sharing ammo and rescuing each other when zombies are on top of them. In addition to the standard four players as humans, another four players can be amongst the masses of assaulting zombies, seeking to take down the other players. Zombie players might even find themselves become one of the four mutant "boss" zombies, who have unique powers that can be used to devastate, injure, tie up, mark and track, confuse, or even humiliate the gun-toting human survivors.

*Images*

*i35.tinypic.com/2a5algk.jpg

*i34.tinypic.com/28sadte.jpg

*i35.tinypic.com/34tec9h.jpg

*Videos*

*Gamespot*

*Rapidshare direct download Left 4 Dead Trailer*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 10, 2008)

When is Alan Wake coming?


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 10, 2008)

This thread should be made a sticky.Request the mods for the removal of the old thread and replace it with the new one.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 10, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Sims 3?When,where,how?
> @Sam,Nice job you did there dude!



Probable date is February 20, 2009.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 10, 2008)

Guys I have seen enough videos of quite a lot of upcoming games, but FEAR II : Project origin REALLY looks too good (definately amount top 5 best games of 2009), I request to download the gameplay movies and comment. I am really excite and looking forward to FEAR II.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 10, 2008)

The games I am looking forward to:
1.battlefield heroes:The massively multiplayer free tf2 looklike game.It OWNS.releasing this ecember.

2.Red alert3:do I need to say more?

3.Alan Wake:gonna be a hit even if it is half as good as max payne.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 10, 2008)

Here are some of my picks. 

*Mirror's Edge*

Published by: Electronic Arts
Developed by: DICE Sweden (Digital Illusions)
Release Date: January 2009
Genre: First-Person Action Adventure 
Platform: PC, X360, PS3

Mirror's Edge introduces players to Faith, a "runner" in a world where communication channels are highly monitored and the movement of human traffic is closely watched. Mirror's Edge delivers players straight into the shoes of this modern day heroine as she traverses the vertigo-inducing cityscape, engaging in intense combat, fast-paced chases and challenging puzzles.

-------------

*Borderlands*

Published by: 2K Games
Developed by: Gearbox Software
Release Date: Q1 2009
Genre: Action RPG 
Platform: PC, X360, PS3

---------------------

*Empire: Total War*

Published by: SEGA
Developed by: Creative Assembly
Release Date: Q1 2009
Genre: Real-Time Strategy 
Platform: *PC exclusive*

Empire: Total War maintains the series' genre-leading 3D battles, grand turn-based campaign map and rich historical flavor while for the first time introducing 3D naval combat into *Total War* series.

-----------------------

*Red Faction: Guerrilla*

Published by: THQ
Developed by: Volition
Release Date: Q1 2009
Genre: Shooter
Platform: PC, X360, PS3

Set 50 years after the climactic events of the original Red Faction, this third-person open-world action-shooter returns to Mars and once again re-defines the limits of destruction-based game-play.

------------------------------

*Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II*

Published by: THQ
Developed by: Relic
Release Date: Q1 2009
Genre: Real-Time Strategy 
Platform: *PC exclusive*

No introduction needed! 

-------------------------------

*World in Conflict: Soviet Assault*

Published by: Sierra
Developed by: Massive Entertainment
Release Date: March 31, 2009
Genre: Real-Time Strategy 
Platform: *PC Exclusive*

--------------------------------

*Call of Duty 6*

Published by: Activision
Developed by: Infinity Ward
Release Date: TBA 2009
Genre: First-Person Shooter 
Platform: PC, X360, PS3

This has been confirmed as a game in development but has not been officially announced for any specific platform -- it may or may not be released on any particular system.

-------------------------------

*Deus Ex 3*

Published by: Eidos Interactive
Developed by: Eidos Studios - Montreal
Release Date: TBA 2009
Genre: First-Person Shooter 
Platform: PC, X360, PS3

This game has been announced but not yet been confirmed for any specific platform.

-----------------------------

*Mafia II*

Published by: Take-Two Interactive
Developed by: Illusion Softworks
Release Date: TBA 2009
Genre: Action 
Platform: PC, X360, PS3

Does anybody need any intro about this game???? 

------------------------

*Starcraft II*

Published by: Blizzard Entertainment
Developed by: Blizzard Entertainment
Release Date: TBA 2009
Genre: Real-Time Strategy 
Platform: PC, Macintosh

Need to introduction. 

-------------------------

*Wolfenstein*

Published by: Activision
Developed by: Raven Software
Release Date: TBA 2009
Genre: First-Person Shooter
Platform: PC, X360, PS3

Delivers players deep behind the enemy lines of Germany, where Nazi experiments with technology and the occult threaten to turn the tide of WWII.

-----------------------------

There are few "May-be" games that may be released in 2009, but not yet confirmed officially.

I am Alive
Half Life 2 : Episode 3
Doom 4

----------------------------

Source: IGN

Get ready!!!


----------



## sam9s (Oct 10, 2008)

*8. Alan Wake

Release Date : TBA 2009

Genre : Undisclosed (Modern Action/Horror….whatever that means)

Platform : PC (Vista Only), xbox 360

Discription ::* 

This is the most anticipated game for 2009 and still a game we least know about……
Alan Wake, the game's protagonist, is a bestselling horror writer, who writes a novel about his darkest nightmares. In the game, those nightmares come true...
The game features a massive, open world for the players to explore, with mission based exploration in the single player adventure.

*Images*

*i37.tinypic.com/28cqemd.jpg

*i33.tinypic.com/2a6vwar.jpg

*i37.tinypic.com/21jaa91.jpg

*Videos*

*Gamespot*

*Rapidshare Alan Wake Teaser HD quality*


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 10, 2008)

thanx for the update *sam9s*


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 11, 2008)

Forgot one more game...

*Diablo 3 (PC)*

Release Date: 3rd Qtr 2009 
Publisher: Blizzard Entertainment
Developer: Blizzard Entertainment

Third installment in the insanely popular strategy-RPG series from Blizzard. Diablo 3 takes place twenty years after the events of Diablo II and a evil has risen again, it is up to the heroes of Sanctuary to defend the world against the powers of the Burning Hells. Deckard Cain and several characters from previous installments have returned, players have five character classes to choose from, Tristam and previous locations are back as well as new areas of Sanctuary, and their are updated visuals with attempts of keeping much of the gameplay the same.  

*UPDATE: Starcraft II is scheduled to release in Early-December 2008. Not confirmed officially. But it's here ... thats for sure! *


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 11, 2008)

Alan Wake looks frikkin aweome!Can't wait for it any longer.Have been waiting for quite long.Is there any game like Indigo Prephecy a.k.a Farhenheit,that game was among the best horror thrillers.Alone in the dark?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 11, 2008)

^^all of them are 18+,you better play mario world party and pacman world.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 11, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^all of them are 18+


So?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 11, 2008)

Why are the games of 2008 being clubbed with this thread?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the thread. Looks like its time to upgrade .


----------



## sam9s (Oct 11, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Why are the games of 2008 being clubbed with this thread?



Yea even I was about to point to ajatbc to keep the games to be disuessed under 2008 to be as minimum as possible. But its ok I think we can have few most noticible games discuessed for the last Q of 2008 as well.



Sunny1211993 said:


> Alan Wake looks frikkin aweome!Can't wait for it any longer.Have been waiting for quite long.Is there any game like Indigo Prephecy a.k.a Farhenheit,that game was among the best horror thrillers.Alone in the dark?



Yep Alan Wake does look pretty good, but strange may it seems dispite to be in developement for a long time, its so little which has been disclosed about the game. Except a brief discription I can not find anything that explicitely explain the story line. And all videos are just trailers no actual game play disclosed yet.........

mmmm I think the developers want to keep it a complete mystry, to give the users a good surprise when it finally comes out.

BTW got the game BIA:Hells Highway. Would give it a try today or tommorrow and would share my experience......


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 11, 2008)

Brothers is Arms:Hell's Highway is dipsh!t.Play something like Frontlines Fuel of War.It's much much much better.Or..give Stalker Clear Sky a go.


----------



## quadroplex780 (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes I too agree with sunny the game BIA:HH is carp sh!t very poor enemy and ally AI graphics look good only in cutscenes.
Stay away from hells highway.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks...... you both save my bandwidth friends .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 11, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Brothers is Arms:Hell's Highway is dipsh!t.Play something like Frontlines Fuel of War.It's much much much better.Or..give Stalker Clear Sky a go.


I just completed Frontlines Fuel of War & must tell you that it's very under-rated.The graphics are stunning & the action is really fast paced.I haven't tried out BIA personally nor do I have any intention to after playing BIA Road to Hill 30.It didn't really click with me like Rainbow Six Vegas did.

Back to the topic:
THEY looks freaking awesome.Need to watch some high-def trailers.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 11, 2008)

^^
I too am playing Frontlines right now and must say it is exactly as you described in your post.

Any any any ideas when Alan Wake is coming.I mean it's been under development for some time now but we've got nothing more than a few videos,screenies and so lil info about the game.What the hell is MS doing?The game is Vista only if I am right and they are so slow at work.When wil it be out?After Windows 7 release?


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 11, 2008)

hey leave that talk about the GTA 4--------- and ---------------NEED FOR SPEED UNDERCOVER


----------



## hahahari (Oct 11, 2008)

well well us gamers are in treat next few months. Many games comming out...... AM loving it 
*digi1.notlong.com
*digi2.notlong.com


----------



## sam9s (Oct 12, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> I just completed Frontlines Fuel of War & must tell you that it's very under-rated.The graphics are stunning & the action is really fast paced.I haven't tried out BIA personally nor do I have any intention to after playing BIA Road to Hill 30.It didn't really click with me like Rainbow Six Vegas did.
> 
> Back to the topic:
> THEY looks freaking awesome.Need to watch some high-def trailers.



WTH where did this come from Fromtline fuel of war......m impressed with the trailer itself......trying to get this game as well. To tell you frankly even I was not at all impressed with BIA series, left both the games after an hour of playing..... But I thought HH would be different....I am not even tempted to start playing this one after reading these posts........


----------



## nvidia (Oct 12, 2008)

Eagerly waiting for WaW and Alan Wake


----------



## KANAK_X (Oct 12, 2008)

CAN U GUYS HELP ME WHERE TO BUY ORIGINAL GAMES...?AMAZON is not shipping them to INDIA...I want to buy *WARHAMMER 40,000:SOULSTOEM* & *HEROES OF ANNIHILATED EMPIRES*...Plz reply me...THANX in ADVANCE...


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 12, 2008)

^^
Did you try Music World, Planet M ??
These stores may have those.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 12, 2008)

well you can try any Audio/Video store like Planet M , Reliance Digital etc or try Future Bazar if they keep games (They should I guess)


----------



## KANAK_X (Oct 13, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE INFO GUYS BUT PROBLEM IS I DON'T HAVE ANY PLANET M TYPE STORE IN MY CITY....I'm in BHILAI...SO I CAN'T GET THEM FROM THERE...Any websites plz...


----------



## sam9s (Oct 14, 2008)

OK guys played *BIA :: Hells Highway*.......... I have played around 4,5 rounds. I mean there r no rounds as such. I played around 5,6  hrs and so I am not exactly sure where I am. First impression.....game is not that easy. I am playing on the second level diff out of three and I can feel that you have to work hard to work your way out. I am not sure why few of the people out here did not like the game at all, but for me it was absolutely playable. The cover system is welcome for me as it is same as vegas ( but definately NOT as responsive as vegas). Enemy AI if you ask me is good. I mean atleast the soldiers just dont stand in front and fire. The cover they take and the run they make for the same in case its blown (like a wooden fence) is really something. I noticed the enemy soldiers were almost always running or were in the act of doing something franticly in order to flank us. I really had to work my way out in order to overpower them. This is what made the game bit different for me and I enjoyed it. It should not be always liner. In BIA the best thing was soldiers almost always tried to cover you from all directions. During a uausl battle, side by side quite a few of them would just keep moving and running and try to flank you from behind as well.......cool if you ask me.
Gamplay was good. Controlls were bulky and there was less flexibility. The grenade throwing system was abolutely crap and crippled, I really had to work to get the grenade thrown at my desired location and that does not always work good when you are in the middle of a heavy battle. Graphic Quality is definately not in the lines of todays gen games but as a stand alone they are engrossing enough not to let you too down.

Guys I think people who love world war fps/tps should definately give this game a second try.... Its not that bad as it might seems to be.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks......I got it at this moment....... will install and play tomorrow .


----------



## x3060 (Oct 14, 2008)

diablo 3, fallout 3, red alert 3,starcraft 2....end of social life.


----------



## prasad_den (Oct 15, 2008)

Any decent strategy game to look out for..?? The entire list looks to be made of FPS and TPS games..!


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 15, 2008)

^^

Many of them are coming!

Red Alert 3
Warhammer 40k : Dawn of War II
World in Conflict : soviet assault
Empire : Total War
Starcraft II


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 15, 2008)

prasad_den said:


> Any decent strategy game to look out for..?? The entire list looks to be made of FPS and TPS games..!



Isn't StarCraft II big enough news?


----------



## sam9s (Oct 15, 2008)

prasad_den said:


> Any decent strategy game to look out for..?? The entire list looks to be made of FPS and TPS games..!



World in conflict : Soviet Assault and Starcraft II are the ones definately too look forwarded to AFA RTS goes.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 15, 2008)

Played some 15-20mins of Hells Highway...... seems great and just another under-rated game....its sad to see games like this being under-rated .


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 15, 2008)

Well you will understand in a few more hours that how the game really is.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 15, 2008)

Played 1 hour........AWESOME~


----------



## sam9s (Oct 15, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> Well you will understand in a few more hours that how the game really is.



Harvik what exactly went off track for you with this game...???? without the comparision with elite games like COD4


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 15, 2008)

BiA : HH is the best God Damn WW2 game.......God Damn it!


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 15, 2008)

Sorry if this is old nooz.

*Hei$t*
Become the leader of a gang of renegades as they rob and steal their way through San Francisco in 1969.

Release Date : Q1 2009
PC, PS3, XBOX360

Heist allows gamers to become the leader of a group of renegade criminals as they rob and steal their way throughout San Francisco. In addition to robbing banks, players are motivated to pull off other jobs, including knocking off bars, restaurants, strip clubs, armored cars, and more in order to acquire bigger and better tools needed to penetrate increasingly more difficult banks. The goal? To one day be able to pull off the biggest heist of all: robbing the San Francisco Mint.


*img389.imageshack.us/img389/2369/93869120070419screen002bc2.th.jpg*img389.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif *img389.imageshack.us/img389/3540/93869120070419screen001yz6.th.jpg*img389.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

*www.gamespot.com/pc/action/heit/index.html?tag=tabs;summary


----------



## sam9s (Oct 16, 2008)

ok Guys played BIA:HH even further and I tell you game is very much playable, its not the usual bang bang move ahead then bang bang and move ahead game........... its heavily dependent on how you flank the enemy, almost always I had to find absolutely different alternate route to move ahead. The usual obvious route would never work in this game. AI is absolutely acceptable atleast for the enemy, Our own squad AI is not that good. You have to suppress the enemy before you move your squad, otherwise they would defenately be killed. This is ok when you are batteling from a distance, but some times our squad come absolutely face to face with the enemy, and then they act dumb coz I had not supressed the enemy first before making my squad face them.....this looks absolutely stupid........
other thing are the controlls they are not responsive enough I mean the flow of controlls should be abolutely smooth while changing keys, like in vegas....controlling the game was a pleasure....not in BIA....

On the whole absolutely playable and engrossing game if you like to move slow and steadily


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 16, 2008)

I told you. BiA is amazing. Only problem -> The grenade system. Its totally ruined. Otherwise, the game is great. I usually keep my assualt squad at the back and make them distract the enemy and then rush through a different route with the Bazooka squad .


Anyways, I really wanna get my 2nd X360 soon coz Far Cry 2 is out on it (leaked ).


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2008)

^^
Really?Where?LOL!Gonna get it ASAP.
Me too getting second Xbox 360,PS3 is dipsh!t!
BTW Anyone tried Alone in the dark?


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 16, 2008)

I've not tried but heard & read that 'Alone in The Dark' is not worthy to buy! But person with Unlimited bandwidth can give it a go () ....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2008)

^^
I did and it's worth the download and even buy.Indigo prophecy like.Indigo prophecy was awesome.I had a crappy PC at that time and the game used to hang a lot.Was about to complete but dunno why I didn't


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 17, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> BTW Anyone tried Alone in the dark?


Been there done that.I have said it before & will say it again.This is the biggest disappointment I had for this year.I had good hopes for this title being a good survival horror but it had to be f*cked up for the PC.The controls don't allow a full camera navigation.Who in the hell does that kind of stupid thing? Sure some things are innovative but the gameplay is pure crap.I somehow pulled myself to complete this game.Won't ever install it again.


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 17, 2008)

I have tried alone in the dark.To tell you many of the releases are nuked.
sam9s i really hated some goofups in the gameplay.Like the enemy AI running here and there for nothing and sometimes just standing still behind cover and doing nothing when i surprised them.However the game has got me hooked up and i am about to complete it.
MOHA was better than this game comparing enemy AI.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 17, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> I have tried alone in the dark.To tell you many of the releases are nuked.
> sam9s i really hated some goofups in the gameplay.Like the enemy AI running here and there for nothing and sometimes just standing still behind cover and doing nothing when i surprised them.However the game has got me hooked up and i am about to complete it.
> MOHA was better than this game comparing enemy AI.



MOHA was more of bang bang move ahead kinda game, not that I am saying I did not enjoy it, MOHA was the first WW FPS I played so definately I was blown out if it, but after that COD 2 was the only WW FPS that actually thrilled me, (keeping COD 4 out as its not a WW game and anyhow that game is on a different level all together.) BIA both the previous series, battlefield 1,2 and all there games though I played but did not provide me the much needed excitement. BIA yes I agree the enemy almost aleways keep running (but they do settle down after some time) here and there but that was something which actually made me difficult to shoot them down, neeway different perspective to look at. For me enemy AI was atleast acceptable. 


Anybody played *Battlefield:Bad Company* I missed to try out that game........


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 17, 2008)

*www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,663817/Reviews/Far_Cry_2_GPU_and_CPU_benchmarks/?page=1


----------



## sam9s (Oct 17, 2008)

*9. ShellShock 2 :: Blood Trails

Release Date : DEC 2008

Genre : FPS

Platform : PC, PS3, 360

Discription ::* 

War is hell, and the ShellShock franchise delivers gamers to the deepest circles of this hell with the series' second brutal and twisted psychological first person shooter experience. 

At the height of the Vietnam War, a covert ops cargo plane carrying a top-secret consignment known only as 'Whiteknight' is lost over the deepest, uncharted jungles. Special Ops soldiers are immediately dispatched to the scene to retrieve the top secret shipment and one-by-one they disappear without a trace ... until one month later, one of them suddenly walks out of the jungle. Crazed and deranged, something in the jungle had ripped out his humanity, poisoning his soul. Something in the darkness had driven him mad ... and followed him out. Taking the first-person war game and turning it on its head, Shellshock 2: Blood Trails places you in a war where fear takes on a whole new meaning.

*Images*

*i38.tinypic.com/nqok5g.jpg

*i36.tinypic.com/25fu0xs.jpg

*Videos*

No Videos available at Gamespot

*GameTrailers.com GT*


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2008)

^^looks a must play, hope they dont screw it

Psychological surreal or apocalyptic games are my pick anyday 



s18000rpm said:


> Sorry if this is old nooz.
> 
> Hei$t
> Become the leader of a gang of renegades as they rob and steal their way through San Francisco in 1969.
> ...


The Bank Job  pumped up


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 17, 2008)

Check out the link I posted........its nothing but Far Cry 2 benchmarks 

Heres the link again --> *www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,6...hmarks/?page=1


----------



## sam9s (Oct 20, 2008)

Ok Time for an Update...
===================
*10. Theseis

Release Date : Q1 2009

Genre : TPS (Adventure)

Platform : PC, 360

Discription ::* 

Andonicos Kalogerou is a man devoted to science and the war against superstition. From his office in the historic centre of Athens, he has worked diligently for more than 5 years, travelling all over Greece and revealing the paranormal for what it truly is: drunken fantasies and uneducated hysteria. But his intelligible, safe little world is going to come crushing down when a call from Pheve, his adopted sister and fervent advocate of the mythic, informs him that his step-father is not only missing, but presumed dead as well. With a heavy heart, Andronicos travels to the place of his childhood, high atop the Greek mountains, to bury an empty coffin and reunite with his quarrelsome step-sister. Little does he know that each step irrevocably brings him and Pheve closer to what Destiny has in store for them. For the death of their stepfather heralds the beginning of the greatest struggle between good and evil with the prize being nothing less than the very future of this world.

*Images*

*i33.tinypic.com/345y92h.jpg

*i33.tinypic.com/5nqf07.jpg

*Videos*

*GameTrailers.com GT*

*Rapidshare Direct Download :: Gameplay Sample HD*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 20, 2008)

Awesome line up there Sam.Never thought they had so many games for next year.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 22, 2008)

Checkout New Alan Wake's trailer

*media.pc.ign.com/media/743/743607/vids_1.html


----------



## sam9s (Oct 22, 2008)

*11. CHROME 2

Release Date : TBA 2009

Genre : FPS (Action/Sci-Fi)

Platform : Current information is only for PC

Discription ::* 

2003's Chrome was a futuristic first-person shooter starring a character with the best hero name in human history, Bolt Logan. Logan adventured as a mercenary in a universe where corporations vied for control of an element known only as "chrome." Developer Techland's follow-up, Chrome 2, seems to be heading in a slightly different direction with its mythos. While Chrome 2 still takes place in a similarly futuristic era, you don't play as Logan again. Rather, you're a solider in the military of the future--but not just any soldier. See, in this era, the dead aren't necessarily dead. When you die, a procedure can be performed to take your consciousness and transfer it into a new body. Sound familiar? Maybe that's because it's basically the plot to the 1992 sci-fi campfest Freejack, although here, you don't get to play as Emilio Estevez, and Mick Jagger isn't trying to kill you. Here, once the procedure is done to you, you're forced to pay off the cost with five years of military service. And if the demo of the game we saw at E3 2006 is any indication, perhaps death might be a more reasonable proposition, given what you'll be in for. 

*The core gameplay concept behind Chrome 2 (apart from the fact that it is a first-person shooter, first and foremost) is that your soldier can upgrade his body in a whole host of ways. The game aims to include around 200 types of weapons, but even outside of standard upgrades, you'll actually be able to straight-up steal other people's bodies when required. One scenario we saw during our demo was a situation where a specific NPC had access to something we needed. After blasting our way through a group of other enemies in an archetypal first-person-shooter scenario, we happened upon the target NPC. After hitting him with a stunning weapon of some kind, we were then able to walk up to him and transfer ourselves into his body. Doing this gave us access to everything of his, including his weapons and abilities.*

*Images*

*i38.tinypic.com/2nh46tx.jpg

*i38.tinypic.com/29mt9mv.jpg

*i36.tinypic.com/2ujtb47.jpg

*Videos*

*Rapidshare Direct Download Gameplay HD*


----------



## sam9s (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok Guys *FarCry 2* has been released........ and first score* Gamespot gives 8.5, 
IGN 8.9 and GT.com 8.7*

Not bad if you ask me...... following are the few points I bring from the review...

*Far Cry 2's first-person action squeezes every last drop of potential out of the unique African setting, Although you can't say the same for the plot.
Incredible amount of freedom to approach each mission   50 square kilometers of visually stunning African landscape   Hefty single-player campaign should take at least 30 hours   Diverse reward and upgrade systems feed off each other very well   Robust map editor on all three versions.


The game also doesn't give players a pre-determined protagonist. Instead, you select a character to play as, and the rest of the cast appear in the game world around you as friendly NPCs, called buddies, who you can choose to work with. Things begin with a simple tutorial section, introducing you to basic first-person shooter controls and the game's premise. Your main goal is to find The Jackal, a menacing character that supplies weapons to the APR and UFLL to keep lit the fires of conflict. 

Visually, Far Cry 2 is a stunner. Though not as technically amazing as the jungles of Crysis, Far Cry 2's depiction of the sprawling African wilderness makes up for it with environmental diversity and intimidating scale. Several landscapes are represented here: dense forests, rolling plains, arid deserts, craggy badlands, and even shantytowns and hut villages. You'll see trees swaying, the charred remains of a brush fire, and several forms of wildlife running around. It all looks incredible in the transitional period of the day-night cycle when the sun is falling or rising through the horizon and everything is cast in a warm glow. The game also sounds great, with tribal music accompanying you at all times, from a relaxing ambience in calm situations to a rapidly escalating roar of drums in battle. The voice acting during mission briefings feels strangely hurried (as if it's some trick to squeeze more dialogue onto the disc), but that's largely offset by excellent enemy banter during combat.

*

Lest have a looks at some of the game awsome wepone system.....

*Primary Weapons*

Like any modern shooter, Far Cry 2 provides players with several weapons categories to choose from primary, secondary, special, and mounted weapons. Of the primary class users will have everything from semi-automatic rifles to grenade launchers to sniper rifles. We were able to establish many of the primary weapons players will be able to buy or pick up throughout the game. Please note that this list is not comprehensive and that new guns may be present in the game. Also, the specs provided are based on the in-game guns' real-life counterparts.

Rifles

*i35.tinypic.com/2ce6ljk.jpg

* H&K G3KA4 *

Caliber Ammunition: 7.62mm NATO (.308 win)
Action: Roller-delayed blowback
Weight: 4.0 kilograms
Magazine Capacity: 20 rounds
Rate of Fire: 600 rounds-per-minute


*i38.tinypic.com/34ra8mo.jpg

*Colt M16*

Caliber Ammunition: 5.56x45mm (.223 Remington), M193
Action: Gas operated, Rotating bolt
Weight: 2.9 kilograms
Magazine Capacity: 20 or 30 rounds
Rate of Fire: 650 - 750 rounds-per-minute


*i33.tinypic.com/dh7pdh.jpg

*Dragunov SVD

Caliber Ammunition: 7.62 (.30)
Action: Gas operated, Rotating bolt
Weight: 4.3 kilograms
Maximum Range: 1,300 meters
Magazine Capacity: 10 rounds


*i38.tinypic.com/23sbuxc.jpg

Accuracy International AS50

Caliber Ammunition: 12.7 x 99 mm NATO
Action: Direct impingement
Weight: 14.1 kilograms
Maximum Range: 2,000 yards
Magazine Capacity: 5 rounds


*i33.tinypic.com/2m41w10.jpg

  Rippel Effect MGL40 (Graned Launcher)

Caliber Ammunition: 40x46mm grenade, 40x51mm grenade (XRGL40)
Action: Double-action revolver
Weight: 5.3 kilograms
Capacity: 6 rounds


So all you guys there let start rocking with the game.......wait's over....*


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 24, 2008)

^I have it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 24, 2008)

Jack Carvar said:


> ^I have it.



So?


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2008)

Those realistic weapons make it much better, reviews at Gamespot and ign etc are just so so. Yahtzee knows how to review, watch some and know.


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 25, 2008)

T159 said:


> Those realistic weapons make it much better, reviews at Gamespot and ign etc are just so so. Yahtzee knows how to review, watch some and know.



Yup, all add to the realism.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 25, 2008)

T159 said:


> Those realistic weapons make it much better, reviews at Gamespot and ign etc are just so so. Yahtzee knows how to review, watch some and know.



Care to share some experts......

BTW *DEAD SPACE* is also released.....

*Gamespot 8.7

IGN 8.5

GT.com 8.8*

Just few lines from Gamespot......

*Dead Space's approach to gameplay should be familiar to veteran players of third-person action games. You'll run around, explore, solve puzzles, and strategically dismember the creatures you come across. Yep, strategically. Although the enemies you face do seem space zombies of some sort, shooting them in the head just doesn't get you very far. You'll have to take out the arms, legs, and other important appendages before finally taking your enemies down for good. You'll have plenty of options for how to do this as you explore the game and buy yourself more weapons. Yes, in the future, there are vending machine-style shops that sell you stuff. You'll start out with a simple cutter but find tons more if you've got the cash. You'll also be able to upgrade your suit, which is basically the only thing that stands between you and horrible death.

The visuals in the game continue to impress us with their creepy lighting and high level of detail. The opening cinematic, made using the game engine, shows off the impressive visuals, giving you a good look at the scope and size of the Ishimura. The massive ship is a creepy place chock full of disturbing visuals. If you set aside the abominations that are roaming the hall, the ship itself goes from being a shiny pinnacle of technology to a disturbing labyrinth in which you don't want to be alone. You'll see blood, viscera, and plenty of signs that things have gone really wrong. To add to the creepiness, you'll be able to interact with the debris and corpses to varying degrees, such as stomping boxes or shuffling around the remains of defeated enemies*


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 25, 2008)

I think Dead Space isnt my cup of tea. I dont like slow strategical games .


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 25, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Ok Guys *FarCry 2* has been released........ and first score* Gamespot gives 8.5,
> IGN 8.9 and GT.com 8.7*
> 
> Not bad if you ask me...... following are the few points I bring from the review...
> ...


*


only few gggggggrrrrrrrr*


----------



## skippednote (Oct 25, 2008)

Ain't there any rocket launcher


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 25, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> only few gggggggrrrrrrrr



Dont comment without playing



bassam904 said:


> Ain't there any rocket launcher



The list provided by Sam9s is even less than half. The full list can be found on the net. There are 10x more weapons then stated in that list. There is a RPG .



Sunny1211993 said:


> So?



hmm...So ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 25, 2008)

*Codemasters* *FUEL™*

4 years in development


> Set to revolutionise multi-terrain racing with the largest environment ever created in race gaming, FUEL will present players with an astonishing no-boundaries *playfield that's over 5,000 square miles (14,000+ km²) in size*( ). Creating the ultimate competitive go-anywhere racing experience, FUEL will have players competing across wildly different terrain and executing spectacular death-defying stunts as they race dozens of varied two and four-wheeled rides and explore this epic world on an unprecedented scale.
> 
> *img525.imageshack.us/img525/3209/fuel953screenvl0.jpg
> *img525.imageshack.us/img525/fuel953screenvl0.jpg/1/w470.png
> ...



*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/952475_20080905_screen001.jpg*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/952475_20080905_screen002.jpg*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/952475_20080905_screen003.jpg
*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/952475_20080905_screen004.jpg*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/952475_20080905_screen005.jpg

Fuel @  *img525.imageshack.us/img525/7946/gsprelogorc0.gif



 FUEL: Developer Introduction (HD WMV)
The Developers of FUEL explain it's exciting concept- including game footage.

Codemasters NEW Racer: FUEL: Biggest Racing Environment Ever [youtube]

Release Date : Q2 2009

-----------------
About time EA brings the full day & night cycle to ageing NFS


----------



## skippednote (Oct 25, 2008)

^^     
Looks promising


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 25, 2008)

Sure does!


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2008)

is that tornado appearing in 3rd screenie...OMFG...call disaster management and car insurance company


----------



## sam9s (Oct 25, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> only few gggggggrrrrrrrr




Oh man that is just a preview...there are LOADS of wepons awailable, just log on to IGN for more details........I guess I should have provided the linki as well........



Jack Carvar said:


> I think Dead Space isnt my cup of tea. I dont like slow strategical games .



Its not a strategical game, just because it uses stratagy to tackle emeny does not make the genre as stratagical.....its a pure TPS horror/action shooter......


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 26, 2008)

*This is Vegas*

*Release: Q4 2008 *
This is Vegas is an upcoming video game being developed by The Suffering and Drakan developers Surreal Software and published by Midway Games.

*Plot*
When a powerful businessman begins turning Las Vegas into a family-friendly tourist trap, you must start your own powerful empire and resurrect the famous adult playground. Party hard at the hottest clubs to make VIP connections. Grow your bankroll by hitting high stakes tables. Race the fastest cars on the underground circuit to raise your reputation. Fight off enemies with fists and firearms to prove your strength. Where you go and what you do is your call whether counting cards, seducing dangerous women, cruising the strip or starting bar brawls, there’s lots of excitement on the way to the top.

*The Four Pillars*
The game's story and the action surrounding it will revolve around four pillars Surreal is focusing on for development: fight, race, gamble, and party.

*The Suits*
You'll find four communities in the game, named after the suits in a deck of cards: the Diamonds, "hard, rock-onl" high rollers; the Hearts, "lovable" old-school Vegas types; the Clubs, hip tryst clubbers; and the Spades, "we're are new" tourist types. The missions you undertake will improve your reputation with them, which will afford you certain benefits in the form safe rewards.

*This is Vegas Exclusive Hands-On - First Look @ Gamespot*



> *This is Vegas is taking a humorous, tongue-in-cheek approach.  Surreal representatives say the result falls somewhere between Ocean's Eleven and a Will Ferrell movie.*



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/This_is_Vegas

*Official Website*


Videos:
This is Vegas Trailer

*This is Vegas - Gameplay* [8.17mins]

More @ GameSpot


Screens:

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/944072_20080417_screen007.jpg*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/944792_20080211_screen003.jpg*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/944072_20080417_screen004.jpg
*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/944792_20080211_screen006.jpg*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/944792_20080702_screen002.jpg*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/944792_20080715_screen002.jpg




More Screens


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2008)

^^well i opened a cockpit thread there...lolz

And yeah I liked suffering and guess what they are doing something altogether different this time, i appreciate that. but don't suck at it


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 26, 2008)

This is Vegas game sucks
see the gameplay. party mode is booooooooring


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 26, 2008)

ya, an Epic Phail

Me getting (in line) Guitar Hero Aerosmith, FO3, Dead Space, GTA4 and NFS Undercover. Thats it for 2008. Then new upgrade to PC and new games to play .


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> This is Vegas game sucks
> see the gameplay. party mode is booooooooring


yeah, they better stick to urban horror


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 27, 2008)

What happened to Max Payne 3 ?


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 28, 2008)

Max Payne 3 is gonna take some time. You should eager for Mafia II.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok Guys got FarCry 2....... would be sharing my tiny review in a couple of Days......
Till then in the process of acquiring Dead Space......

More Games to follow.....



KPower Mania said:


> What happened to Max Payne 3 ?



MP-3 might even not see the light of the day....... I am one of fans waiting for it eagerly though......


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

Got 50% Dead Space .


----------



## ajaybc (Oct 28, 2008)

^^84.9% Bully


----------



## amrawtanshx (Oct 29, 2008)

Will have Dead Space by day after tomorrow.
Currently enjoying Far Cry 2.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

Fallout 3.....here I come 8)


----------



## sam9s (Oct 29, 2008)

*FARCRY 2------First 2 hr Play impressions*

Ok started with Farcry 2 (Left BIA :: HH)..... The very first impression....... 

Games recomends Vista SP1 at the very first run, I am not sure if this could be the reason but I was not getting an all smooth framrate at ultra high setting 8X AA @ 1440x900, so switched to 4X AA with very high setting and the game was running smoothly.

After a couple of hrs of play, I can tell you this is a slow paced game, atleast in the first two hrs......you just buid up your game existance know the environment, few people around and make couple of buddies. Virtually no action at all. Visually game is satisfying (but not like our good old COD 4---- COD 4 engine is by far the best engine if you ask me which has given phenomicnal graphic quality with least taxsation on the GPU..... Hats off to COD 4 developers)..... Back to FC-2. FC_2 graphic environment has more dirt toned texture(like MW), nothing like Farcry 1. FarCry 1 was very sparky in all colors it had. FC-2 is more subtle in this regard, still you enjoy as its all africa jungle you will wander about........

Controlls are good except few things right off the bat you will notice.......

The FR-2 game covers the entire monitor screen with the FPS view without giving any continuous information, i.e you get to see your amunations graph or bar only when you fire, health bar only when you are loosing/gaining it. This is fine up to this part, but it get irritation when the directions and objective map is also toggled when you press a predefined key, this gets irritating as you have to keep pressing the key now and then to know where you have to go (unlike other games where in usually there is small compass or map at the bottom corners to let you know where you have to reach.)

In FC-2 this is very important as without it you are gonna definately get lost.....as it all jungle (not dense) around you and getting the map out by pressing the key again n again is irritating......

Rest I have not come across any drawback yet to discuess, will post my second review in bit more detail probably this weekend when I substantially move ahead in the game.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 29, 2008)

Did someone get Fallout 3


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

^^On my list.... going at damn slow speeds. Will be over in a week .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 29, 2008)

Quantum of Solace here I come.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

^^Isnt it 7th Nov. ?


----------



## skippednote (Oct 29, 2008)

^
wats the normal speed that you get


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

^^You dont wanna know .

@allwyndlima :-

Got it! But its freaking 7.3GB....  I will wait for beloved Skullptura !


----------



## sam9s (Oct 29, 2008)

No body commented on my farcry update... ....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 29, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> @allwyndlima :-
> 
> Got it! But its freaking 7.3GB....  I will wait for beloved Skullptura !


Won't be a problem for me. I'll have my copy within 2 days. Can't wait to freakin play this game.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

^^Which connection you having ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 29, 2008)

2 Megs.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 29, 2008)

@kpower
i do want to


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 29, 2008)

Fallout 3 ... will be playing by this weekend. Yay!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

^^Me too 

@bassam

I am 256kbps.... so I get around 24-26kB/s average. Goes upto 31kB/s too !!


----------



## skippednote (Oct 29, 2008)

But my gprs unlimited gives me 17 to 20 kbps speed and max 22.
For only 200rs.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Oct 29, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> 2 Megs.



Limited or Unlimited . ?

Getting freaking 200kBps on Dead Space


----------



## skippednote (Oct 29, 2008)

^^
now thats what we call b r o a d b a n d


----------



## amrawtanshx (Oct 29, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> But my gprs unlimited gives me 17 to 20 kbps speed and max 22.
> For only 200rs.



Its eXpensive.
I get 200kBps+ wid Home 500 .. And it has 2-8 free downloads.



bassam904 said:


> ^^
> now thats what we call b r o a d b a n d



2mbps users get that kind of speeds on properly seeded torrents or which has less leechers.
It even goes to 230kBps for me.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 29, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> Limited or Unlimited . ?


 Limited. 12AM to 8AM download.



amrawtanshx said:


> 2mbps users get that kind of speeds on properly seeded torrents or which has less leechers.
> It even goes to 230kBps for me.


Mine is 243KBps with RS at all times.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

^^Whichi ISP ?? Definitely no BSNL...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 29, 2008)

It's sibling MTNL.


----------



## hahahari (Oct 29, 2008)

My PC is comming in after few upgrades. Here is the list of games i have ready to play

Farcry2
Crysis warhead
Fallout 3
Quantum Solace
Hells Gateway
MotoGp Latest
Prosoccer

hehe am gonna have a blast


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

Just installed and played Dead Space. Kinda OK, not that good. Mouse controls suck. Wishing that my X360 controller comes soon.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Oct 30, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Whichi ISP ?? Definitely no BSNL...



Why not BSNL 
I too get around 230kBPs and IMO it aint bad.

I dont have RS account  So cant go above 230 ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 30, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> Why not BSNL
> I too get around 230kBPs and IMO it aint bad.
> 
> I dont have RS account  So cant go above 230 ...



No... he said 12AM to 8AM... BSNL retards only give 2-8AM.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok got *Dead Space*. temped to install, but I am playing farcry as well. Anyhow will play it for couple of hrs and see which game holds more interest. Will report the experience in a day or two......


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2008)

@sam9s and ally
Here is a request for you. I would like to see some screen caps of the variety of necromorphs. If possible do post them.


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 31, 2008)

I didn't like Fallout 3.Plot seems closer to bioshock type style.Also didn't like dead space as well,couldn't get AA to work and my bro said that its based on Godfather engine


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2008)

Yup from wikipedia too, its on godfather engine.

Btw what was the reason for not liking dead space ? lolz It seems to be fun


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Just installed and played Dead Space. Kinda OK, not that good. Mouse controls suck. Wishing that my X360 controller comes soon.



Ok, forget this crap I said. Dead Space is one hell of a game. The grafix are great and so is the gameplay. But the best is the ambience.



Harvik780 said:


> I didn't like Fallout 3.Plot seems closer to bioshock type style.Also didn't like dead space as well,couldn't get AA to work and my bro said that its based on Godfather engine



Ok not offending you but do you even like ANY game ? You didnt like Brothers in Arms Hell's HIghway and nor did you like FO3 or Dead Space. I really want to know what kinda games you like .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 31, 2008)

T159 said:


> @sam9s and ally
> Here is a request for you. I would like to see some screen caps of the variety of necromorphs. If possible do post them.


Crap. It totally slipped out of my mind. I have overwritten most of my saves. I'm on the 9th Chapter now & have encountered possibly 8-9 different type of necromorphs. The most brutal being 'The Hunter' & 'The Brute'. Both of them are a big pain in the ass. The Hunter can regenerate it's organs even if you dismember it completely. No way to kill it. When you see it do what everyone else does "Run. Run your ass off" 

Brute on the other hand is more like a huge gorilla type necro. He can ram into you with great force. If you are low on health & he grabs hold of you then you will definitely witness the brutal body ripping scene in the entire game. 

So far encountered only 2 bosses. Leviathan & the Slug boss. Both of them were pretty easy. Hope then finale is bigger. 

Sam could possibly pick up some screenies on his way. I'll grab as many as I can.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

^Wow. Me still in chapter 2 .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 31, 2008)

I have been at it for like 7 hours now in total. I play in small doses so I don't complete it too fast. But the levels after Chapter 5 really starts to beef up the game & the pace too. The first 2 -3 chapters are just appetisers compared to the latter parts. I wish the bosses had better variety & difficulty. I have got my suit upgraded to the 3rd level. Upgrade my Plasma Cutter gun to it's maximum upgrade capacity. Flame thrower is pretty much useless in most parts.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow. I got the assualt rifle and upgraded the Plasma Cutter's damage. Suit @Level 2.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 31, 2008)

Assault Rifle? You mean Pulse rifle right? That is one wicked gun. Check out it's alternate fire. It will rain out bullets in a circular motion. Make sure you break all those green boxes in your way & open those whitish marked lockers. They have a lot of stuff in them which I foolishly didn't know until Chapter 3. 

@T159: This is something for you to munch on till I gather some from the game.
*ps3.ign.com/articles/913/913696p1.html


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

^I knew it from the start as I have a habit of checking out forums before playing a game . So far, I have broken all the boxes that I have seen .


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 1, 2008)

Didnt dare to DL Dead Space as its striking similarity with Doom 3.

BTW .. How is the game ? If its good .. Then I can change my mind.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

Ya, change ur mind . Its good.


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2008)

Just watched some screen caps, vids and wiki on F.E.A.R. Project Origin 

Guess what ! It's back again and will be more fun combating with one of the best AI (other one is from S.T.A.L.K.E.R) in open ruins of the city. There are some cannibal enemies too which are damn fast and do surprise attack.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 2, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Crap. It totally slipped out of my mind. I have overwritten most of my saves. I'm on the 9th Chapter now & have encountered possibly 8-9 different type of necromorphs. The most brutal being 'The Hunter' & 'The Brute'. Both of them are a big pain in the ass. The Hunter can regenerate it's organs even if you dismember it completely. No way to kill it. When you see it do what everyone else does "Run. Run your ass off"
> 
> Brute on the other hand is more like a huge gorilla type necro. He can ram into you with great force. If you are low on health & he grabs hold of you then you will definitely witness the brutal body ripping scene in the entire game.
> 
> ...



wow this sounds interesting, well I am at the end of the 3rd chapter and my first impressions is Game is WAY WAY better than DOOM 3 (somebody compared it with D-3).
But not better than Quake 4 in action...(well atleast till 3rd chapter). But the game definately has few really impressive innovations. Scary ambiance works well if yo are playing with your own supporting environment.

But one thing I am VERY surprised no body has brought in to notice (or may be I couldnt figure out....correct me if that is the case)......is that the direction keys (the arrow ones) cannot be mapped for movement. You have to play with *w,a,s,d* combination. Are you all playing with the same. I mean this is the first game I have encountered where in you can not map the arrow keys. For me this was the most irritating factor, as all other functions had to be mapped near w,a,s,d keys. 
Am I missing something or you all are so comfortable with the combination that no body bothered to bring this in to notice.
I have never played a gam,e with w,a,s,d keys and so for me I am having a hard tomes in getting used to. The game is DAMM addictive and so I am managing some how and moving ahead. 

Playing FarCry 2 as well but I am spending more time on Dead Space. Will try to post some snapshots of the game.

Harwik said AI is crap for this game, well I feel that till now we are only dealing with wierd/crapped up species that would anyhow show less signs of intelligence, and would just come and pound upon you, which is what is happening. So I dont feel AI to be any bottle neck, I am not sure how the game would turn up ahead. 

Allwy you seems to be far ahead from most of us, probably you can through some light on this.......


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

^^Hey have a look at the Dead Space Thread I made.... BTW, me nearing the end of Chapter 3.

Installing Fallout 3 .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 2, 2008)

sam9s said:


> But one thing I am VERY surprised no body has brought in to notice (or may be I couldnt figure out....correct me if that is the case)......is that the direction keys (the arrow ones) cannot be mapped for movement. You have to play with *w,a,s,d* combination. Are you all playing with the same. I mean this is the first game I have encountered where in you can not map the arrow keys. For me this was the most irritating factor, as all other functions had to be mapped near w,a,s,d keys.


No idea. I used Keyboard+Mouse only for the initial 10 mins after which I shifted to the Xbox 360 controller which I find way more comfy right now. The mouse sensitivity seemed to be a bit low for me. So didn't bother going back to it.



> Harwik said AI is crap for this game, well I feel that till now we are only dealing with wierd/crapped up species that would anyhow show less signs of intelligence, and would just come and pound upon you, which is what is happening. So I dont feel AI to be any bottle neck, I am not sure how the game would turn up ahead.
> 
> Allwy you seems to be far ahead from most of us, probably you can through some light on this.......


I'm now on the Final Chapter & so far the AI has been pretty decent. They respond & relocate according to your position. Especially those Lurkers who always keep a certain distance from you & shift onto the walls to spew noxious needles with their tentacles. They have a good range so it can't hurt badly. Most of the necros tend to attack head on & it's a bit tough to take them out if you're surrounded. I found the AI to be pretty good. I was disappointed with the boss fights & there are just 3 in total in the entire game. I expected more but WTH may be next time.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

Well arent the enemies some Necromorphs ? They arent supposed to be smart who will flank you and cover you. Come on man, they are damn aliens.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 2, 2008)

Here are some Necro's:

The Leaper:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/25547_yj0sb/Leaper%20.jpg

Lurker:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/25548_fkowf/Lurker%201.jpg

Lurker with it's tentacles spread
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/25549_qgmm8/Lurker%202.jpg

Slasher:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/25550_rxhd6/Slasher.jpg

Twitcher
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/25551_gfdej/Twitcher.jpg


----------



## skippednote (Nov 2, 2008)

Great shots


----------



## Faun (Nov 2, 2008)

thanks ally


----------



## spikygv (Nov 2, 2008)

A request to make this sticky and remove " upcoming games for 2008 " from the sticky list. ..


----------



## skippednote (Nov 2, 2008)

^^
me too made the same request in the upcoming games for 2009 thread but no result


----------



## Faun (Nov 2, 2008)

sam9s said:


> I have never played a gam,e with w,a,s,d keys and so for me I am having a hard tomes in getting used to. The game is DAMM addictive and so I am managing some how and moving ahead.


Except for racing games I use wsad for FPS and other types as it is easy to press Q,E tp lean and other keys are near too.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 2, 2008)

wow good to know that people use wsad keys, I on the other hand had always stuck with the arrow keys.......how many other games are there that uses wasd keys to navigate instead of arrow keys......

anyway there is question to people playing dead space...... I am stuck at a place....Allwy ....maybe you can help me out here.......
there is a place at the end of round 4 (may be in the middle) where in you have to cross the through the space, and vaccum both, but the thing this time is that when we move out in open space the debries/Astroids from the space start falling and hit you every time you move out....I hope you remember the place I am talking about. The below snap may give u an idea, just after the door opens there is open space and after a moment astroids start falling. I have no idea how to cross, slowing the time does not work here, is there any other trick ...?????

*i36.tinypic.com/5b3giq.jpg

*****OFF TOPIC*****
PS::: BTW off topics question...Cant we embed a video from you tube or likewise site so that we can view it here in the forum window itself rather than clicking on the link and moving to the other site to view the video....
I was trying to embed a video but all I was getting was the code......any way???*


----------



## skippednote (Nov 2, 2008)

^
no


----------



## sam9s (Nov 2, 2008)

^^ Thanks for the detailed ans....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 2, 2008)

sam9s said:


> anyway there is question to people playing dead space...... I am stuck at a place....Allwy ....maybe you can help me out here.......
> there is a place at the end of round 4 (may be in the middle) where in you have to cross the through the space, and vaccum both, but the thing this time is that when we move out in open space the debries/Astroids from the space start falling and hit you every time you move out....I hope you remember the place I am talking about. The below snap may give u an idea, just after the door opens there is open space and after a moment astroids start falling. I have no idea how to cross, slowing the time does not work here, is there any other trick ...?????


If I'm not mistaken this is the place where you head out into Zero gravity with Vaccum activated. It took me a while to figure it out but here's how I did it. Before entering the area Sam just remember to collect a compressed air can which is lying around. This will help you get through this area. Once you're out in the open & they say something about the asteroid warning just take cover behind those metal blocks in front of you. Just wait till those asteroid complete it's firing then run as fast as you can & take cover behind the closest blockade you can find. Don't stay out in the open for too long else it will shred you into pieces for sure. Towards the end you'll probably run out of your oxygen supply. Once that is nearing just use your compressed air can that you picked up.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 2, 2008)

@Sam9s

Nice lighting effect in that screen shot.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 2, 2008)

I think that's the brightness being set to max.  I had to turn that down to make the textures look a bit more acceptable. Else they don't look so good.


----------



## Faun (Nov 2, 2008)

^^gamma ?
makes game less scary


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 2, 2008)

Nope. It doesn't have gamma but just brightness setting. By default it's a bit overdone IMO. So tone it down a bit & the everything looks much sharper.


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 2, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> If I'm not mistaken this is the place where you head out into Zero gravity with Vaccum activated. It took me a while to figure it out but here's how I did it.[...]


 
put some 'Spoiler/Walkthrough' warning so that ppl who are yet to play the game don't lose out on the 'figuring it out by themselves' part  


@T159

lol 

_


----------



## sam9s (Nov 2, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Nope. It doesn't have gamma but just brightness setting. By default it's a bit overdone IMO. So tone it down a bit & the everything looks much sharper.



Thank you so much for the game tip allw I think I got it, am gonna try it now........
and yes people the snapshot is not gamma in the game it just the snap when I took came tooo dark and I just adjusted it brightness.....but yea it went a bit too bright......actually I wanted to make sure Awlly can see where exactly I am.....
===============================

BTW wanted to share some news with you people.......



> *Call of Duty: World at War will feature a "zombie mode" that's unlocked once you complete the game. It's a four-player co-op mode pitting you against endless waves of Nazi undead. Man, that sounds cool just saying it. The mode features its own economy in which things like buying weapons as well as making barricades and moving obstacles cost money. Yes, flamethrowers are involved.*



Here is the video link for a small preview.......

*Gametrailers.com*

*Source and video*


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 3, 2008)

Is Prototype the next Assassins Creed?
pls see this trailer
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=nguvzh-Cq3Q&fmt=6

Looks like Assassins creed,Devil May Cry and Dead Space fused into one.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

*image.com.com/gamespot/images/2003/all/boxshots2/942352_94082.jpg

Game :- Prototype
Genre :- Action/Adventure/Sci-Fi
Developer :- Radical Entertainment
Release Date :- March '09

Discover what lies beyond the edge of evolution. An all-new, 3rd person open-world/action game, PROTOTYPE puts gamers at the helm of Alex Mercer a genetically mutated shape-shifter with no memory of his past hell-bent on solving the mystery of his existence as he tears through a densely populated New York City moving with Parkour-style fluidity and consuming anybody that gets in his way... assuming their physical identity, memories and abilities.

*image.com.com/gamespot/images/2008/114/942350_20080424_screen007.jpg

*image.com.com/gamespot/images/2008/087/942352_20080328_screen006.jpg

*image.com.com/gamespot/images/2008/087/942352_20080328_screen003.jpg


----------



## Faun (Nov 3, 2008)

^^this game looks lol

Btw am watching out some Cryostasis vids


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 4, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> Is Prototype the next Assassins Creed?
> pls see this trailer
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=nguvzh-Cq3Q&fmt=6
> 
> Looks like Assassins creed,Devil May Cry and Dead Space fused into one.



BUMP..

At the end of the trailer it says Assassins Creed 2!!!
Probably Fake.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

^^Epic Fake. See the details I posted. Its called Prototype and not AC2.

BTW, sticky this thread.


----------



## fabler (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi guys...

GTA IV is comming in december...

see the following link

*pc.ign.com/articles/925/925515p1.html


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

^^Old nooz..... very old nooz.


----------



## fabler (Nov 4, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Old nooz..... very old nooz.




alright...


----------



## sam9s (Nov 4, 2008)

Allwy my friend I am stuck again.....  It the end of 5th round I suppose when you enter a room after talking to a ghost figure who says "u dont give up......now here it comes" Inside the room there is no place to run and no point in fighting coz these bloody amphibians keep generation itself how much we kill them......my team mate said you can only run in this situation, nut there is no ware to run....... what so we have to do here


*i37.tinypic.com/35hfgo9.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll quote myself again from the "What games are you currently addicted to?" thread. I suppose Ajay was stuck in the same situation as you.



> Let me first understand this correctly. Did you run out of that chamber where the hunter (regenerating necro) was let loose? or are you still in that Chamber? If you have ran out when Kendra informs you that it is indestructible then you should be in the next room. To get rid of the bugs use the flame thrower. The hunter can't be destroyed so in order to open any locked doors you need to take out any other Necro's that spawn apart from the hunter. If the hunter is on your tail then use stasis to slow him down for sometime while you take the rest out. Else he will just keep coming in your way. You need to make your way towards the Security station after that.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 4, 2008)

^^ I am inside the chamber, and I do not have a flame thrower  . All I can do is shoot them down which buys me couple of seconds before they regenerate. I couldnt understand this statement "*The hunter can't be destroyed so in order to open any locked doors you need to take out any other Necro's that spawn apart from the hunter*

What good would killing the other spawns do...as all I get from them is ammo and health, how am I suppose to unlock the door. Or is it like it gets unlocked automatically after you take down the spawns.

Damm I dont even have full health...... static is full I guess.....leme try again......


----------



## Faun (Nov 4, 2008)

^^seems like you're having some pretty good survival time


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2008)

Wait you're inside the chamber? Then it's pretty simple. Just slow him down with stasis for sometime & keep dismembering his limbs. Once he is down, Kendra will inform you that it will not die & just regenerate it's body parts. Once you hear that look to the door on your right (the one from where you entered initially) & it should be unlocked. Just escape from there. Once in the next room the rest of the bugs will start coming in. If you don't have a flame thrower just blast them with anything you have. Then finally head towards the Security station.



> I couldnt understand this statement "The hunter can't be destroyed so in order to open any locked doors you need to take out any other Necro's that spawn apart from the hunter


There are times when you will be locked out in rooms which will have the Hunter along with some other Necros. The locked doors can only be unlocked once all the Necros apart from the Hunter are killed. Since the Hunter won't die, you just keep him away from you.


----------



## Faun (Nov 4, 2008)

^^I heard that you can defeat hunter at some points like cryogenic preservation and shuttle exhaust flame burning ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2008)

*SPOILER*
Yes you can. I didn't want to spoil it as it happens almost towards the 10 chapter. It's totally worth watching. You have to test your shuttle's firing sequence. That's when a whole battalion of Twitchers arrive along with the Hunter. Once those Twicthers are down, just dismember the hunters legs & let it crawl near the shuttle & you need to go inside a room & hit the shuttle fire sequence. The hunters ass gets toasted. That's the last that we see of him *PHEW*.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Allwy I was able to easily move ahead, it was just a matter of waiting, I was not paitent enough...  I am now almost at the end of chapter 6. Man this game is really addictive, but I felt the game is bit short of action and hence less on ammo and more on get the hell outa here concept
The typical blood bath killing rarely happenes, most of the time you just fight for survival (not that I do not like this limitation) BUT I kinda enjoy the  "Come on you junkies !!! let me rip your ass apart" feeling and then..... BANG BANG BANG ....all blood and flesh scattered every where (some thing like Quake 4)  "
=======================================================
Anyway has anybody tried/know this game called *Rhiannon: Curse of the Four Branches* 

Its a point n click (I think something like RE 1) but game and seems to be interesting and advance in this Genre. Some extracts from GameSpot *

    * Superb, chilling tale reminiscent of the best haunted-house stories  
    * Clever inventory puzzles based on common-sense solutions  
    * Wordy in-game documents add depth to both story and setting and make you care about the characters.*

More Info : *On GameSpot*

User Rating on game spot is 7.5

*STORY :: Rhiannon: Curse of the Four Branches, based on the classic Welsh Four Branches legends, is set in a mystical place on the Celtic fringes of Britain, a place where myth and magic spill into reality, threatening the sanity of a teenage girl and bringing an ancient battle for revenge to a remote Welsh farmstead. Are reports of unexplained noises and strange visions by fifteen year old Rhiannon Sullivan merely the figments of an overactive imagination? Or does the history of her family's new home, Ty Pryderi, hold a terrible connection to a timeless struggle between man and magic? Her parents take Rhiannon away, leaving Ty Pryderi to your watch and exploration, but their absence can only postpone an ancient inevitability of revenge and death...unless you stop it.*

Some snaps

*i37.tinypic.com/24quvle.jpg

*i36.tinypic.com/23tms1d.jpg

I think people interested in this Genre should not be disappointed by this game. People really interested can download the game play video from the below link.........

*RapidShare Direct Download*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 6, 2008)

Would have been better if there would've been an iMac on that table


----------



## sam9s (Nov 6, 2008)

*12. Cryostasis: The Sleep of Reason

Release Date : Was suppose to be released in Q4 2008
Current Status : TBA Q1 2009

Genre : FPS (Action/Horror)

Platform : PC

Extract from Game Spot

Cryostasis is an FPS horror game set in 1968, inside a Russian north pole nuclear station filled with mutated creatures.

Discription ::* 

The Arctic Circle, Russian North Pole station 'Pole 21', 1968 - Alexander Nesterov is a meteorologist sent to investigate the final hours of the North Wind, an old nuclear ice-breaker trapped in an icy grave. This steel beast once fought for its country, but during a dangerous mission it drifted into an ice trap slowly freezing to death every living thing on board. Alex must fight against the intense cold by finding any remaining heat sources as he investigates the final days of the North Wind and unlocks the mysteries within. However, Alex is no ordinary meteorologist as he possesses a unique 'Mental Echo' ability that allows him to relive the final memories of the dead and change their actions in the past, changing their future. Nothing can prepare Alex for the truth he uncovers as he digs deeper into the history of the ship. Cryostasis: Sleep of Reason takes players on a terrifying trip into the unknown as they explore the dark, frozen, claustrophobic corridors and unlock the shocking secrets of the North Wind.

*Images*

*i34.tinypic.com/dcefza.jpg

*i38.tinypic.com/2nsb89i.jpg

*Videos*

*Rapidshare Direct Downoad GamePlay Video*


----------



## skippednote (Nov 6, 2008)

@sam9
keep up the good work


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 6, 2008)

@sam9s

did u play the fallout3 & command & conquer red alert 3


if so can u post the reviews???


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2008)

Cryostasis is in my list, its a blend of condemned and bioshock. Some cool features like going back into time through the mind of a dead person and trying to save him and revealing the story visually.

Some of the great sound effects. Set on a ship in between snow. Its as big as 9 story building 

But one thing bad is that AI sucks sh!tload.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 6, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> @sam9
> keep up the good work



Thank you bassam. Couldnt have done without you people contributing.



ultimategpu said:


> @sam9s
> 
> did u play the fallout3 & command & conquer red alert 3
> if so can u post the reviews???



I have Fallout 3 with me. But Currently I am busy with DEAD SPACE, then I have FarCry 2 to complete as well. Unlike most of the people I do not play 2 games simultaneously, so its Dead Space for now (About to complete) then I will start Fallout and would see which of the two holds interest.......
I wont be playing C&C 3.


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2008)

^^Hey you been contributing to Gamerz section and that Nehalem thread  A slight token of appreciation from me too. Oh and how can I forget Must Watch Movies thread


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 6, 2008)

I am playing Dead Space, CoD4 MP, FO3, BioShock, Crysis, DMC4.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 6, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^Hey you been contributing to Gamerz section and that Nehalem thread  A slight token of appreciation from me too. Oh and how can I forget Must Watch Movies thread



Thanks T, I really appreciate your input in every thread.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 7, 2008)

^^BTW dude, have you tried CoD4's MP ?


----------



## sam9s (Nov 7, 2008)

^^ Nope, BTW does MP works on the versions we have......


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 7, 2008)

^^Yup. Via Hamachi. Hamachi creates a virtual network between two or more PCs. Google it. A free software. BTW, you need to patch it upto 1.7 and download some *ahem* stuff (PM me for info) to get it to work but its worth it. Amazing experience. Intense MP. Way better than noob CS.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 7, 2008)

Sam please check if you can find any news on Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena & Batman Arkham Asylum? Even a game based on the movie Saw is supposed to come out.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 7, 2008)

mmm I will probably give it a try..... will download Himachi. PM me for what else needs to be done and I can give it a shot......
===============
Anybody else on this Himatchi thing playing COD 4 MP.....???



allwyndlima said:


> Sam please check if you can find any news on Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena & Batman Arkham Asylum? Even a game based on the movie Saw is supposed to come out.



Sure Allwy I am on it...... will update what ever I find.......


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 7, 2008)

^^It's Hamachi. And we have a Digit CoD4 clan .

The Conqueror, AmraWtanshx and I are very consistent members of it.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 7, 2008)

^^
Spellin sahi kar lo


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 7, 2008)

^lol


----------



## fabler (Nov 7, 2008)

Guys...

which new games will runs fine on GMA 900 graphics card ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 7, 2008)

^^No luck dude. Most dont support IGP.

BTW, I played Half Life 2 EP2. Played for 10mins then did not know what to do (ya lol ) so I quit. Maybe I am just dumb in front of that super intelligent game .


----------



## fabler (Nov 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^No luck dude. Most dont support IGP.
> 
> BTW, I played Half Life 2 EP2. Played for 10mins then did not know what to do (ya lol ) so I quit. Maybe I am just dumb in front of that super intelligent game .



you mean you played half life 2 EP2 on GMA 900 ?


----------



## skippednote (Nov 7, 2008)

@fabler
look back to the year 2005


----------



## fabler (Nov 7, 2008)

@bassam904

dude I know that.. thats why I'm planning to buy a console. Until that If there is any game available which runs on GMA 900 so I can play.. so if you know please let me know..


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 8, 2008)

Call of Duty 5 World At War leaked.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 8, 2008)

wow...i think my next yr. would be quite busy gaming...


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

^
the multiplayer is out....!


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 8, 2008)

Command & conquer -red alert 3 

Great game 


*img366.imageshack.us/img366/9809/ra5ro0.jpg



*img366.imageshack.us/img366/5074/redalert3screen11jw9.jpg


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

^^I dont like RTS but it looks good. Will give the RIP a try . BTW, if you are into RTSes, do try Company of Heroes once.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 8, 2008)

@Ultimategpu,
It seems you're an RTS fan (like me!). You're playing RA3? Give us some more overview of this new C&C game.

As KPower said - try CoH (with expansion) too! I've played many RTS games; CoH is surely one of the best of the genre.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 8, 2008)

I like RTS, but its the time n patience that is in shortage now, RTS has a certain level of learning curve that requires time......In college AOE III and commandos were practically our religion over LAN, along with NFS :: Hot pursuit and motoracer. 
Now Companies of heros is all I have played for long but that too only for couple of hrs. There are loads of other games on shelf these days and so RTS takes a back seat.....for me atleast

BTW @Kpower/amrawtanshx I am almost ready with COD MP patches n Himachi.... will soon let you the status.......


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 8, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> @Ultimategpu,
> It seems you're an RTS fan (like me!). You're playing RA3? Give us some more overview of this new C&C game.
> 
> As KPower said - try CoH (with expansion) too! I've played many RTS games; CoH is surely one of the best of the genre.




Did u ever tried the warhammer series -->dawn of dusk , Soulstorm etc>>>

i ll add some screen shots that i really love this game which so enthusiast and its so many races with different weapon system and army

sorry its a old game and one of my fav game i ever played ,,, dawn of dusk is the hottest RTS game ,, the RTS gamer should really play this game

*img408.imageshack.us/img408/1788/b19rv7.jpg
*img408.imageshack.us/img408/b19rv7.jpg/1/w1280.png



*img255.imageshack.us/img255/5462/g273kf8.jpg



*img255.imageshack.us/img255/7158/warhammer40ksoulstorm07el4.jpg
*img255.imageshack.us/img255/warhammer40ksoulstorm07el4.jpg/1/w1279.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

sam9s said:


> I like RTS, but its the time n patience that is in shortage now, RTS has a certain level of learning curve that requires time......In college AOE III and commandos were practically our religion over LAN, along with NFS :: Hot pursuit and motoracer.
> Now Companies of heros is all I have played for long but that too only for couple of hrs. There are loads of other games on shelf these days and so RTS takes a back seat.....for me atleast
> 
> BTW @Kpower/amrawtanshx I am almost ready with COD MP patches n Himachi.... will soon let you the status.......



Let me know when ur ready for a frag fest.

But now I have a problem, my Terminals are starting from 20th so I will play less games... .but I will play anyways .


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 8, 2008)

*Command & conquer - Red Alert 3

-> great game , but 1940 is there any robots and laser machine guns are available ???

-> grafix work are superb ,, The NATO army has various weapons 

->i can say onething about this GAME ----> its good for the RTS lovers

Screenshots

*img522.imageshack.us/img522/8831/2741628826525886c3f4vd7.jpg
*


*img522.imageshack.us/img522/2332/34458normaljv4.jpg



*img526.imageshack.us/img526/6656/35715redalert310normalhg4.jpg


*img526.imageshack.us/img526/481/ra3screenshot44ea3bc7.jpg


*img151.imageshack.us/img151/3059/normalredalert3996fo1.jpg


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2008)

^^wats up with those chicks ?


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

^
hot


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

^^Ya lol... the one with the Dragunov


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have played almost all DoW games (except soulstorm).
W40k is awesome series. Don't compare with C&C - both are staged in different era. 

Is RA3 available in India? any idea how much it is?


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 8, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> I have played almost all DoW games (except soulstorm).
> W40k is awesome series. Don't compare with C&C - both are staged in different era.
> 
> Is RA3 available in India? any idea how much it is?




sorry i ll tell in pm !!! ok


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> I have played almost all DoW games (except soulstorm).
> W40k is awesome series. Don't compare with C&C - both are staged in different era.
> 
> Is RA3 available in India? any idea how much it is?



[cough] torrents [cough]


----------



## sam9s (Nov 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Let me know when ur ready for a frag fest.
> 
> But now I have a problem, my Terminals are starting from 20th so I will play less games... .but I will play anyways .



m installing COD 4 now.... Also installed xfire and running, whats your ID on xfire. Mine is sam9s as usual.......
Doing some RnD on xfire any cool stuff we can do with xfire......???


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

sam9s said:


> m installing COD 4 now.... Also installed xfire and running, whats your ID on xfire. Mine is sam9s as usual.......
> Doing some RnD on xfire any cool stuff we can do with xfire......???



Be sure to detect games with it.... if you get RIPs then point it out manually.... it will calculate the time and upload it to your profile ... see mine at www.xfire.com/profile/paranj  .. also by default u can press Scroll Lock+S to take screenies and SL + V for videos...


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> [cough] torrents [cough]



Asking about original. Looking for online play.

Torrent-ing since my college days ..ummm, almost 5 years. I know what it can offer. 



KPower Mania said:


> Be sure to detect games with it.... if you get RIPs then point it out manually.... it will calculate the time and upload it to your profile ... see mine at www.xfire.com/profile/paranj  .. also by default u can press Scroll Lock+S to take screenies and SL + V for videos...


XFire is a great app. 
I've changed SL+S to PrntScreen.  Better than Fraps if you consider screenshot taking.


*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/bg/type/2/arijit2404.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

^yup.....


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 8, 2008)

well guys how to use this xfire?? a small tutorial would help..


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

^^Download, install and make a new account via XFire... its a software cum site dedicated for gamers. 

www.xfire.com


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Download, install and make a new account via XFire... its a software cum site dedicated for gamers.
> 
> www.xfire.com



downloaded and also created a new account...it detected my installed games...now what?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

^^Nothing... thats XFire lolz. Add me.. my id is 'paranj'.


----------



## looogk (Nov 8, 2008)

wow


----------



## sam9s (Nov 8, 2008)

Ei8t said:


> downloaded and also created a new account...it detected my installed games...now what?



add me as well if you wish sam9s


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

^^Dude, I dont have GRID right now and I aint planning to install.... BTW, you need full version of CoD4... ANY full version will as far as its working .


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

Sam9s i have added you in xfire and my id is bassam904 will be adding others as well....!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm abtom on xfire.Add me folks.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Dude, I dont have GRID right now and I aint planning to install.... BTW, you need full version of CoD4... ANY full version will as far as its working .



yea I have skull version, I will go for COD 5 now, we will have a bash on COD 5


----------



## sam9s (Nov 10, 2008)

**** Finished DEAD SPACE******
Got COD 5, (Damm..... When will I play Far Cay 2.. ) neehow will be starting with COD 5 soon and report first experience.....*also plz MP guys lets have some bashing on COD 5 as well, I cant play COD 4 MP with skull version......*


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 11, 2008)

^^I will get CoD5 after 2 days but wont be able to play till next 1st or 2nd maybe .


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 11, 2008)

When willl POP4 release....4 PC..???
I guess ubisoft has realeased its mobile version with name "POP zero"


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 11, 2008)

It's due to be release on December 2nd in North America.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 11, 2008)

^^Going by the trailers, it will suck ! But lets wait and watch.


----------



## hahahari (Nov 13, 2008)

hmm well it would not matter to POP fans anyway 
*digi2.notlong.com
*digi1.notlong.com


----------



## sam9s (Nov 19, 2008)

Seems people were disappointed by NSF::UC first hand reviews and experience, but as I stated and nobody noted, it seems to be a pre-release kind of thing.....and hopefully would be better optimized in the final version......

Anyway not to be disappointed as I said lots of worth games coming up...and for people who are like totally disappointed by EA after UC.....here I am again to give you a preview of another very interesting game to look forwarded to......incidentally published by EA.......


*13. Mirror Edge

Developer : Digital Illusions CE

Release Date : Jan 2009

Genre : Modern FPS (Action)

Platform : PC, xbox 360, PS3*

First Extracts from Gamespot : 

*EA DICE's new first-person action adventure game will allow you to move in ways never before seen in a first-person game.

How do you make daring first-person rooftop traversals at high speed while under a hail of gunfire?

When EA DICE announced Mirror's Edge, senior producer Owen O'Brien hinted that it would "change the way that players are able to move in first person."

Running across rooftops and making nausea-inducing leaps with grace and fluidity*

*Discription ::* 

Mirror's Edge introduces players to Faith, a "runner" in a world where communication channels are highly monitored and the movement of human traffic is closely watched. When Faith's sister gets framed for a murder she did not commit, Faith finds herself on the edge of the city, on the wrong side of the law.

Mirror's Edge delivers players straight into the shoes of this modern day heroine as she traverses the vertigo-inducing cityscape, engaging in intense combat, fast-paced chases and challenging puzzles. With a *never-before-seen sense of movement and perspective, players are drawn into Faith's world.

More Extracts to be noted....

The first-person genre has consisted almost entirely of shooters throughout its existence, but every now and then someone comes along and plays with the perspective a bit. DICE and EA hope to shake things up with Mirror's Edge, a title that, while containing (optional) gunplay, has its focus set squarely on navigating the environment, almost like a first-person Prince of Persia.

While you're able to fight folks at times, you are indeed on the run for most of the game. Helicopters will swoop in and open fire on you, forcing you to be quick when navigating fire escapes and the like. Soldiers will force you through buildings, so you need to be quick to find the next safe route. There's a button assigned to pointing your view in the direction of where you should go, which is very helpful in some situations, but it's not always available, making some sections based more on exploration than a quick escape.

At top speed, Faith can negotiate obstacles with a fluid grace never before seen in a first-person game. If performed perfectly--and we mean perfectly--she can run up a ramp, jump over a window, slide under a gap in a fence, slide down a zip line, run sideways along a skyscraper wall, swing on an overhanging pipe, jump to the next roof, or wall jump left and then right until she finally stands on a rooftop overlooking a gleaming (yet equally oppressive) city. If you stumble or mistime a jump, you'll lose momentum. It's not the end the world. The giant sewer and cityscape environments that we saw had many different ways to reach the same objective, but a seamless run feels amazing, especially when police are gunning for you.

Images

*i35.tinypic.com/2ymg6io.jpg

*i34.tinypic.com/9u7uia.jpg

*i36.tinypic.com/k16udl.jpg

Videos

Rapidshare Direct Launch Trailer/Gameplay*


----------



## Faun (Nov 19, 2008)

^^run lola run


----------



## sam9s (Nov 19, 2008)

BTW friends *Left 4 Dead* released on 18th Nov....... and People who liked CS MP, or Co opes mode and the COD 5 co ops zombi mode MUST have this game.......
Just to remind which game is Left 4 Dead...... I reviewed this game in this section only.....interested people can have a re look....

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=963035&postcount=5

The second one is left 4 dead.......


----------



## predatorvjisback (Nov 20, 2008)

you can have them all at www.buygamingstuff.com

PRE ORDER for 
NFS under cover 
REd Alert 3
Fifa Manager 09
GTA 4
L4D 

FREE SHIPPIN ANY WHERE IN INDIA


----------



## sam9s (Nov 21, 2008)

^^ Who are you predator....??? Are you advertizing???It seems though??? You owner of the site or what..........


----------



## predatorvjisback (Nov 21, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^Yeah i am the owner of site .There was some one who had asked for the Game in this thread only .That message was for him.
May b i should have used PM
sorry


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah, If I remember you did have such a post in News as well ....


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 21, 2008)

*Colin McRae: DiRT 2 Announced*

UK,  November 19, 2008 - Codemasters has announced it is to release a sequel to Colin McRae: DiRT, the highly acclaimed off-road racer that lit the dawn of the current generation in 2007. Dubbed Colin McRae: DiRT 2, the game will retain the name of the late Scottish rally driver who fostered the series from its roots on the first PlayStation before his untimely death prior to the release of DiRT.

"Colin McRae was all about the speed, the excitement and the entertainment of rally driving," said the game's executive producer Gavin Raeburn. "Later his showmanship shone through in events such as the X-games, the Dakar Rally and the Race of Champions. He could do things with a car that no one else would and that's where we're taking the series with new events at the extreme edge of rally and motorsport. It will be a great tribute to an incredible champion."

Exploring various disciplines of off-road racing, Colin McRae: DiRT 2 will utilise an enhanced version of the EGO engine that was last seen in the impressive looking GRID, and will feature comprehensive online modes that promise to be a marked improvement over those in the original.

Colin McRae: DiRT 2 will be spreading its wings beyond the HD axis of Xbox 360, PC and PlayStation 3, with versions also scheduled for the Wii, DS and PSP. It's due at an unspecified date in 2009

*xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/931/931792/dirt-2-20081119070723835.jpg

*screenshots.teamxbox.com/gallery/2156/Colin-McRae-DiRT-2/p1


SOURCE :- *xbox360.ign.com/articles/931/931792p1.html


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 21, 2008)

Colin Mcrae Dirt 2 will run faster because it will use the tweaked Grid engine.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 21, 2008)

^^Good. I am only looking forward to CodeMasters fpr racing games now. EA and NFS sux.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

used the report button to request sticky at last .


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 28, 2008)

Need the update on Mafia 2 and GTA4. What's the word?


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 28, 2008)

GTA-4 is scheduled to release on December 2 but no latest news on that.

Mafia 2 is a Take-Two game and they said it'll be released sometime in Take-Two's 2009 FY which runs from November 1, 2008 to October 31, 2009.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Dec 2, 2008)

Lookin forward for mirror's edge


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 2, 2008)

Mirror's Edge seems pretty good....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 3, 2008)

What about GTA IV?Is It out or what?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 3, 2008)

^Come on man. Where were you? It's all over the place. People have started posting their gameplay videos on YouTube too. The performance is said to be sucking royally. People with 4870X2 in crossfire are said to be getting low frame issues as well. This is insane.


----------



## fabler (Dec 3, 2008)

WTF... then I've to forget to play that game.. coz I've gma 900 integrated graphic chipset...


----------



## Rollercoaster (Dec 3, 2008)

this is great.. i love all those detailed posts.. thanks to the posters...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 5, 2008)

Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Dark Athena has been announced. It's trailer is up on Game Trailer. Just got a glimpse of the game & looks excellent. I loved the earlier game & must say this looks equally compelling.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 28, 2008)

BUMP... thread going down and no-one cares to sticky it!


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 28, 2008)

So looks like 2009 is in for a great deal of games, can't wait!!


----------



## sam9s (Jan 6, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> BUMP... thread going down and no-one cares to sticky it!



Thanks for bumping it up, I am gonna update it and continue with the upcoming games once I return from US, I am ultra tetra busy here, work is almost complete, mean time anybody wanna share any 2009 upcoming game most welcome go ahead do it.........


----------



## sam9s (Jan 15, 2009)

Guys after a loooong time a worth game to bring in notice, I HAD to take some time out to share this one........BTW m still in US...

*14. Prototype*

Release Date : FEB 2009

Genre : Action Adventure (TPS)

Platform : PC/PS3/Xbox360

*Extract from Game Spot*

An open-world game set in New York starring a shapeshifting man who can copy the appearance, skills, and powers of anyone he comes across.

Wow...sounds interesting

*More Details*

*Discription ::* 

In Prototype, players take control of Alex Mercer – a dark, genetically mutated shape-shifter with no memory of his past, hell-bent on solving the mystery of his existence as he tears through a densely populated New York City moving with Parkour-style fluidity and consuming anything that gets in his way. 

Deceive or Destroy gameplay allows gamers the choice to either blend in with the population and covertly progress through the story, or fully unleash Alex’s powers, and move through New York City like a walking slaughterhouse, taking control of military vehicles, and causing destruction at every turn. 

WOW again distruction at every level....sounds like my kinda game...

*Images*

*i43.tinypic.com/1179pgl.jpg

*i43.tinypic.com/w1sjgh.jpg

*i40.tinypic.com/sv5gua.jpg

*Videos - Its a MUST download video*

*rapidshare gameplay must see*


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2009)

^^this game looks cheap, ripping of copters and all. Running on walls. Lolz. Shapeshifting.
I smell another friggin superhero game.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 15, 2009)

@Sam

I had posted about it sometime back in this thread .


----------



## Davidboon (Jan 15, 2009)

the gameplay trailer video for prototype was availaible on youtube since november last year .


----------



## sam9s (Jan 17, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> @Sam
> 
> I had posted about it sometime back in this thread .



mmm aaaagh!! ok I got a little rusty out here......Any way I reviewed Mirror Edge here as well. Did any one try it.............


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 17, 2009)

^Yes. Awesome game!


----------



## dm31993 (Jan 17, 2009)

upcoming pc games in 2009

1. lotr conquest  jan
2. burnout ultimate feb
3. sims 3 feb
4. harry potter half blood prince june
5. darkfall jan 
6. fear 3 project origin feb
7. godfather 2 march
8. hawk march 
9. street fighter 4 march
10. enigma 7 march
11.  just cause 2 march
12. spore galactic adventures march
13.  fuel april
14. armageddon riders may

and many more


----------



## sam9s (Jan 20, 2009)

^^ Good list, however I think its FEAR 2 Project Origin and not Fear 3..... But I do wish they plan a third sequel as well...... I recently watch there latest videos and man am I excited, that nail gun demo sequence was quite a ride man.......

Dying to play Project Origin.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 25, 2009)

Ok Another update.....

*16. Singularity*

Release Date : TBA 2009

Genre : FPS Action

Platform : PC/PS3/Xbox360

*Extract from Game Spot*

In Singularity, you play as Nate, an Air Force pilot who, in the early parts of the game, is scrambled to investigate some strange happenings on an island off the coast of Russia. As circumstances tend to do in video games, things go pear-shaped and you find yourself stranded on the island after your plane crashes. From there, it's up to you to discover the mystery of the island, while remaining alive in the process. Toss in a time-travel complication that keeps flipping you between 2010 and the 1950s, and there seems to be a lot going on in Singularity's story. 

*More Details*

*Discription ::* 

Singularity. The basic premise of the game is a twist on the normal FPS conventions by giving you a gun that can distort the time period of its targets. It's an intriguing concept, but before we delve into the specifics, let's get a bit of background on the project. 

Singularity began when Raven's designers were mixing around a handful of unrelated topics, including the 1950s Cold War between Russia and the USA, urban explorers (action junkies who mount expeditions into abandoned tunnels and factories) and time travel. Curiosity about the amazing stories some abandoned locations could tell ultimately weaved these concepts together into Singularity's current plot. You play Nate Ranco, an American test pilot who crashes on a Russian island where a science experiment gone wrong has resulted in a time anomaly that sees the island fluctuating between the realities of 1950 and 2010. In 1950, the island is a thriving military research facility, packed with scientists, soldiers and pristine equipment. The island hasn't aged well though (mostly due to a cataclysmic disaster). By 2010, it's a dilapidated wasteland, where a few bored soldiers guard the post-apocalyptic remains. And just to add a little more spice into the mix, there's also a range of weird alien flora and fauna invading the 2010 landscape. Singularity – is there anything it doesn't have? 

*Images*

*i44.tinypic.com/2u61dl3.jpg

*i41.tinypic.com/25qfxb7.jpg

*i42.tinypic.com/30cq59u.jpg

*Videos - Teaser Kind*

*Gamespot Teaser Trailer*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 25, 2009)

Look at the freakin' graphics!!
Is Sims 3 out?


----------



## fabler (Feb 25, 2009)

I've seen the game play video of fuel. I like it...


----------



## sam9s (Feb 25, 2009)

Guys remember DiRT and GRID, presenting FUEL another codemaster presentation and looks reeaaalllyyy worth

*15. FUEL*

Release Date : Q2 2009

Genre : Racing

Platform : PC/PS3/Xbox360

*Extract from Game Spot*

While track-based racers are as popular as ever, their open-world competitors are becoming more and more commonplace. Burnout Paradise put you in a fictionalised open city, while Midnight Club: Los Angeles is going one step further by using a real-world location as its inspiration. However, neither one is as ambitious as Asobo's upcoming Fuel--a 100,000-square-mile racer with dynamic weather, alternate routes, and destructible environments. 


*More Details*

*Discription ::* 

Fuel will present players with an astonishing no-boundaries playfield that's over 5,000 square miles (14,000+ km²) in size. Creating the ultimate competitive go-anywhere racing experience, the game has players competing across wildly different terrain and executing spectacular death-defying stunts as they race dozens of varied two and four-wheeled rides and explore this epic world on an unprecedented scale.
Fuel is set in an alternate present in which whole swathes of the globe have been ravaged by the effects of climate change brought on by decades of environmental abuse. Here oil prices have rocketed and yet a new breed of racing junkie takes to the wastelands, pitting their grungy home-tuned vehicles against each other in an all-new extreme sport as they compete to win fuel supplies. To triumph means travelling the wastelands to challenge the best; from the tsunami-wrecked pacific coast through the Nevada wastelands, including the Grand Canyon, up treacherous snow-capped mountains, thick forests, arid deserts, abandoned lakeside resorts and much more


*Images*

*i41.tinypic.com/242xyrp.jpg

*i39.tinypic.com/sevmae.jpg

*i43.tinypic.com/2npoig.jpg

*Videos*

WILL PROVIDE THE LINK LATER RS IS DOWN

Ok Gameplay Videos added...

*FUEL GamePlay*

*FUEL GamePlay 2*


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Feb 25, 2009)

looks gr8


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 25, 2009)

One slight correction in the above: Singularity is a FPS game & not a TPS one.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 25, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> One slight correction in the above: Singularity is a FPS game & not a TPS one.



Correction Noted..  Amendment done....


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Feb 25, 2009)

wht bout virtua tennis 2009 coming up in MAY??


----------



## sam9s (Feb 25, 2009)

^^ Lethal weapon you are free to add your own comments on any game you feel should be here and contribute to the thread......


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 27, 2009)

How to embed the images???


----------



## sam9s (Feb 28, 2009)

^^ use any file hosting site like imageshack or tinypic and upload your image, the hosting site would give you a link which if you put here would embed the image. Also make sure to resize you image not more than 640x480 before embedding.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 28, 2009)

Sequel of Mass Effect. Just a glimpse, nothing more.

*Mass Effect 2 
*Developer: BioWare
Publisher: EA
Release Date: TBA 2009
Platform: Xbox 360, PC

Conceived as a trilogy, the sequel to Mass Effect promises another epic intergalactic tale of planetary exploration, civil conflict, challenges of conscious, and perhaps even romantic entanglements.

More Details 

Art Works [only 2!]
*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/mass-effect-2-20090220024804853_640.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/mass-effect-2-20090220024809338_640.jpg

Teaser Trailer [Must Watch!]


----------



## fabler (Feb 28, 2009)

wow..nice game...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 28, 2009)

An arcade flight war simulator

*Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X.
Developer: Ubisoft Romania
Publisher: Ubisoft 
Release Date: March 13, 2009
Platform: PC, PS3 & Xbox 360
Genre: Flight Action

Description:
*Set in a near future, this flight combat action game inspired by the best-selling Tom Clancy videogame franchises imagines a world where a private military force has cumulated such power that it attacks the USA. Thrust into the cockpits of incredibly powerful and technologically advanced jet fighters, gamers will benefit from hi-tech piloting assistance, providing comfort, security and enhanced perception. As players gain skills and confidence, they will be able to shed the assistance. But before choosing performance over security, theyll have to weigh the risks carefully.

More Details

*Screenshots:
*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/tom-clancys-hawx-20090210101341662_.jpg
*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/tom-clancys-hawx-20090210101338069_.jpg

*Trailer HD

-------------------------------------------

Yet Another Game 

*Company of Heroes: Tales of Valor
Developer: Relic Entertainment
Publisher: THQ
Release Date: April 8, 2009
Platforms: PC
Genre: Real-Time Strategy

Description:
*Company of Heroes: Tales of Valor is the second stand-alone expansion to the series featuring new campaigns, units, multiplayer modes, and maps. 

More Details

*Screenshots:
*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/company-of-heroes-tales-of-valor-20.jpg
*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/company-of-heroes-tales-of-valor-1.jpg

*Teaser Trailer

----------------------------------------------

More Updates comin' through.....

*Wanted: Weapons of Fate
Developer: GRIN
Publisher: Universal Studios 
Relase Date: March 24, 2009
Platforms: PC, PS3 & Xbox 360
Genre: Action

Description:
*Wanted promises to deliver the same fantastic visual style, in-your-face attitude and edge-of-your-seat action as the blockbuster motion picture.

More Details

*Screenshots:
*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/wanted-weapons-of-fate-200902060153.jpg
*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/wanted-weapons-of-fate-200902111026.jpg

*Trailer [Must Watch!]
Gameplay PS3



Oooff! Enough for today. Be ready for tomorrow.......

*
*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 28, 2009)

^Correction again. Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X is releasing for PC on 13th of March.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 1, 2009)

Ok, will correct. Thanks.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2009)

*Cricket 09*
Release Date : 8th May 2009
Platform : PC Exclusive

Source : *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cricket_09


----------



## sam9s (Mar 1, 2009)

@ nvidia... good contribution... 

of the above games I have seen quite a few video of HAWX and it did get me excited, the game seems to be very addictive and one thing I noteced was that the developers have kept the hud pretty simple and very neatly laied out with less technical jagron thrown in to keep less confusing and most of the people interested.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 1, 2009)

The Conqueror said:


> *Cricket 09*
> Release Date : 8th May 2009
> Platform : PC Exclusive
> 
> Source : *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cricket_09



Woot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 1, 2009)

GodFather 2 postponed to April 7.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 2, 2009)

any news on mafia 2 ?


----------



## sam9s (Mar 2, 2009)

ye Mafia 2 deserves a mention.....

*17. MAFIA II*

Release Date : TBA 2009 (Hope fully Q4)

Genre : Action

Platform : PC/PS3/Xbox360

*Extract from GameTrailer*

Jump into the mob underworld of a fictitious late 1940's-early 1950's scenario with high octane gunplay, white knuckle driving and an engaging narrative. 

*Discription ::* 

Born the son of a poor immigrant, Vito is a beaten down Italian American who is trying to secure his piece of the American Dream. Looking to escape the life of poverty that consumed his childhood, Vito is soon swayed by the lure of power and wealth that a life of Organized Crime can bring. 

A petty criminal his whole life, Vito, along with his childhood friend, Joe, will descend into the world of Organized Crime. Together, they will work to prove themselves to the Mob as they try to make their names on the streets of a cold and unforgiving city. 

Mafia 2 immerses players in the mob underworld of a fictitious late 1940's / early 1950's scenarioThe game engages you in a cinematic Hollywood movie experience in a living, breathing city, fusing high octane gunplay with white knuckle driving and an engaging narrative.



*Images*

*i44.tinypic.com/npmb76.jpg

*i39.tinypic.com/rcr3it.jpg

*i40.tinypic.com/2dlvne1.jpg

Would be uploading a Teser Trailer soon


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 2, 2009)

^
Me so excited!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 2, 2009)

Oohh!! I can't describe how I feel about Mafia 2. I loved Mafia so much. I am a level up of excitement. Love Vintage cars. Look at the graphics, it's a huge improvement over the Mafia, very huge infact. Aaahhhh! Can't describe, just love it!!


----------



## uchiha_madara (Mar 5, 2009)

*kotaku.com/5164206/first-screens-of-need-for-speed-shift
Apparently we are getting one more iteration of this once great series.Though if this one tanks like the rest we know what name it is going to be called  (Hint:read the post)


----------



## Faun (Mar 5, 2009)

Mafia 2 is teh game !!!


----------



## dm31993 (Mar 10, 2009)

These are the upcoming games for PC . Month  MARCH -December

Command and Conquer 3 Red Alert : Expansion 12 March

Tom Clancy's HAWX 17 March

Wheelman 24 March

Velvet Assassin  26 March

Sam and Max Season-2  27 March

Martial Arts 27 March

Godfather2  7 April

Company of Heroes : Expansion  8 April

Spore : Galactic Adventures

NFS World Online

Still life 2

Star Wolves 2

Enigma 7

Fuel 

Bionic Commando

Battlefield Heroes

FIFA Online 2

SIMS 3 

Street Fighter 4

NFS SHIFT

Bioshock 2 

Cricket life 

Cricket 09

Dragon Age origins

Mafia 2 

DIRT 2

Just Cause 2

and many more in 2009...............................


----------



## sam9s (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok ID software known as the mother of Gaming Industry is coming up with another FPS action/racing title ........ go on read...

*18. RAGE*

Release Date : TBA 2009 (Hope fully Q4)

Genre : Action/FPS

Platform : PC/PS3/Xbox360

*Extract from GameTrailer*

* Based on id's new Tech 5 engine*

RAGE is an action game set in a post-apocalyptic landscape jam-packed with driving and shooting, created by John Carmack and the rest of the Doom crew.

You know all about Doom and Quake. Now get ready for Rage. Famed programmer John Carmack announced id Software's newest game at QuakeCon

Rage will have shooting action, but it will also feature racing and driving gameplay, along with adventure in a post-apocalyptic world that seems inspired by the classic action movie The Road Warrior.

Rage's version of the technology will be much more evolved. For instance, it will have basically two megatexturing engines, one to handle the terrain and another to handle everything else in the game. Creating such a large amount of content would be daunting, however one of the advantages of the game's engine is that it was designed so that multiple artists can work on a single level simultaneously, and they can tweak the game's textures right up to the last minute without worry about breaking the game. That's because the textures have no impact on the game's performance or gameplay; an artist can add as many textures as he or she wishes and Rage will run as smoothly as before.

*Discription ::* 

In Rage, a comet hits the earth and sets off a chain of post-apocalyptic events that destroys civilization as we know it. The main character (controlled by the player) has been described as a Buck Rogers "man out of time" type who aids a rag-tag settlement against a tyrannical regime and the plethora of mutants and monsters that roam the wastelands. This won't be one of id's typical dark, confined, corridor shooters, but a game set in a vast, open and non-linear environment. The game will feature about 60 percent first-person shooting action and 40 percent car combat/racing, as well as additional "adventure elements." Meaning, players can drive anywhere, stop their vehicle at any time, hop out, go into little caves, talk to people... basically really explore the game world


*Images*

*i42.tinypic.com/hwe7lu.jpg

*i40.tinypic.com/2zehv6q.jpg


*Teaser Videos*

The video quality is not to the mark...

Video uploading..... Link would up soon...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 12, 2009)

Guys check out this awesome debut trailer of Split/Second. Developed by Black Rock Studio, the people who brought you PURE, have just release a trailer of their upcoming title. It's set for a 2010 release (possibly) but you have to watch it.

*www.joystiq.com/2009/03/07/split-second-debut-trailer-is-highly-destructive/

If the real game is anything like this, then it's going to be 'effin awesome.


----------



## hellgate (Mar 12, 2009)

Wheelman leaked.
u gud ppl know where to get it from.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 12, 2009)

^It's Russian & NO it ain't working.


----------



## hellgate (Mar 12, 2009)

^^^^  i know its Russian but its working.cracking procedure is similar to Darksector.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey! When is Godfather 2 and HAWX hitting the PC?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 12, 2009)

H.A.W.X's release date is getting pushed & thrown around the whole place. It's Ubisoft (the king of delays), so you never know. It's set to release on March 18th.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 12, 2009)

HAWX Demo is out I think..... Correct me if I am wrong.....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm eagerly waiting for Cricket 09 and Splinter Cell Conviction. Nothing else matters more than these two games


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 13, 2009)

sam9s said:


> HAWX Demo is out I think..... Correct me if I am wrong.....


It is indeed. I had posted the thread & it's first impressions as well.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 13, 2009)

Okay lets get behind the wheel of the latest title in the Need for Speeds' franchise, which takes a sharp turn into simulation territory.....presenting

*19. Need For Speed SHIFT*

Need for Speed: Shift. Announced in January as part of a three-game announcement that includes Need for Speed: Nitro and Need for Speed World Online

Release Date : Q2/Q3 2009

Genre : Racing

Platform : PC/PS3/Xbox360/PSP

*Extract from GameTrailer*

Need for Speed Shift delivers an authentic and immersive driving experience, replicating the true feeling of racing high-end performance cars like never before

*Discription ::* 

Need for Speed is heading into simulation territory. Shift takes a new, more realistic approach to racing and will be going head-to-head against seasoned pros Gran Turismo and Forza for the attention of serious racing fans.

One of the immediately obvious innovations in Shift is the way it tries to simulate crashes; the development team is trying to re-create the jarring, often fear-filled experience. In addition to motion blur, you'll experience some violent camera shake--not too dissimilar to an onboard camera during crash replays--and you'll also experience temporary vision blur after crashes. This is accompanied by the typical audio effects involved in a high-speed collision, but also additional sound effects from your driver, such as a stress-induced spike in heart rate and even a sharp gasp of breath before impact. Lots of other small effects have gone into making Shift feel as realistic as possible, including tunnel vision at high speeds, subtle reflections coming off the windshield, and heat haze emitted from engines. 

*There is no open-road racing this time around, and we were promised you won't be pursued by the police or have to take part in old-fashioned street races. Instead, Shift will feature 15 real-world locations in addition to fictitious tracks*

The circuit runs through the Thames' South Bank and the Victoria Embankment to the north, with dozens of famous landmarks flying past you, including the London Eye, County Hall, Houses of Parliament, and the Blackfriars and Westminster bridges. Shift has a dynamic weather condition, and this course looked brilliant at sunset

If you fancy an in-cockpit, first-person view, you'll be pleased to know that the insides of the cars look as meticulous as the outsides, with highly detailed dashboards, driver animations, and even full working instruments. In fact, you can get rid of the heads-up display entirely and rely solely on the car's gauges if you so desire, and you can peer around the cockpit or even out of the window. The team has also tried to make you feel like you're connected with the car in external camera views by having the camera jerk back when you accelerate and shunt forward when you're braking. Additionally, the HUD shakes when in bumper view to give you a feeling of speed and vibration. 

*Images - They do not do justice to the discription IMO*

*i41.tinypic.com/qnv1mq.jpg

*i42.tinypic.com/24e43m0.jpg

*i42.tinypic.com/r8htgx.jpg


*Teaser Videos*

No Gameply video available as for now


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks promising but now I am not having any faith in the NFS series .

[offtopic] I cant see the drop down menu with which you browse through the different sections of the forum (chit-chat, gamerz, etc)... anything wrong ? [/offtopic]


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Mar 14, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Looks promising but now I am not having any faith in the NFS series .



yup...totally agree...after the last 3 horrible installements..im not even looking forwards to any nfs series..they have gone down the drain


----------



## sam9s (Mar 14, 2009)

well with this title they are really shifting from the original NFS arcade style gaming, instead as mentioned will be going head-to-head against seasoned pros Gran Turismo and Forza for the attention of serious racing fans. I believe the game would be a complete overhaul......its the the title NFS that makes people believe it would be a complete let down.............


----------



## amrawtanshx (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that NFS Shift would do well.
Atleast the screens tempt me to say that. 
Looks pretty good when compared to Undercover.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 16, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Looks promising but now I am not having any faith in the NFS series .
> 
> [offtopic] I cant see the drop down menu with which you browse through the different sections of the forum (chit-chat, gamerz, etc)... anything wrong ? [/offtopic]



Ohh! NO! Am a true lover of NFS! I never lost hope about that franchise. And frankly, what's "so" wrong with NFS:UC?? NFSS was good, NFS:C was great. Actually, I didn't like NFS:MW. I hate morning street races, but UC was great!


----------



## uchiha_madara (Mar 16, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Ohh! NO! Am a true lover of NFS! I never lost hope about that franchise. And frankly, what's "so" wrong with NFS:UC?? NFSS was good, NFS:C was great. Actually, I didn't like NFS:MW. I hate morning street races, but UC was great!



love is blind


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 19, 2009)

*Merchants of Brooklyn*

*i39.tinypic.com/33kruap.jpg

*Official web page: *LINK
*Publisher: *Paleo Entertainment
*Developer: *Paleo Entertainment
*Genre: *First-Person Shooter 
*Release date: *March 17, 2009

*Story/Description: *


> Set in 3100 AD, Merchants of Brooklyn: M.O.B. challenges gamers to plunge themselves in a futuristic world that confronts mankind's ancient past with its technological future as cloned Neanderthals walk the planet again. The simple but physically strong creatures find themselves with unexpected freedom, and as a Neanderthal themselves, gamers will need to battle their way from becoming extinct once more.



*System requirements: *Uses CryEngine2, so expect some high-end requirements. 
*Preview: *IGN
*Screenshots: *IGN
*Trailer: *IGN

Finally a game based on CryEngine 2 apart from Crysis. It has just released so can't wait to check it out.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 19, 2009)

mmmm seems interesting......but not very hyped reason???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 19, 2009)

Not sure. Either Paleo Entertainment isn't too keen on it's promotional aspects or the game is a dud. Eitherway it will be worth a shot.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 19, 2009)

first....sorry if i am doing any reposting....

I am not a hardcore gamer like some veteran members in this forum. But i am taking the liberty to tell you about some games...

TITLE: THE GOD FATHER II

GENERE: Action

DEVELOPER:EA Redwood Shores

PUBLISHER: Electronic Arts

RELEASE DATE: April, 2009

PLATFORMS: PC, PS3, Xbox 360

OFFICIAL WEBSITE: *godfather2.ea.com

ANALYSIS:

The orignal God Father was a game based on the hollywoob blockbuster The God Father. The sequel to the game was announced to be developing a year ago. And finally it is ready to hit the stores on april 7 on this year. This game will feature a tactic based gameplay to take down the families.. and the developers have made efforts to take the free roming aspect of the game to much higher levels than the original game. And will feature a new control scheme called 'DON CONTROL'. The developers have taken the game to the online too... which can be played through xbox live and PSN.

SCREEN SHOTS:

seems like action elements would be awsome...
*i43.tinypic.com/ehi2p3.jpg

impressive map
*i39.tinypic.com/wsmp9z.jpg

looks like the new mercenary is not kind hearted...
*i39.tinypic.com/24zzl94.jpg

NOTE: I've gatherd infromation from gamespot.com


----------



## sam9s (Mar 19, 2009)

nice info..... thanks for sharing, btw try to scale down the snap shots to 640x480 before embedding them.....................just a suggestion...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 19, 2009)

Scale the images please. Also wasn't this suppose to be "PC games of 2009" ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 19, 2009)

^ my bad, bro. I haven't properly observed the title. excuse me. i am removing unrelated posts.

and about the scaling of pictures. This is the first time in my life i went to a site named tinypic.com, and any image hosting site if that comes to matter.And i even don't know untill sam said that we can scale the pictures. I am not a tech savvy like you guys. So, please bear his half-baked cake. While i fully bake in comming days.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 20, 2009)

The Last Remnant

Publisher: Square Enix

Developer:Square Enix

Genre:Role-Playing

Release Date: Mar 24, 2009 

ESRB: MATURE

Official web site at: *na.square-enix.com/remnant

ANALYSIS:

The Last Remnant is a upcoming pc RPG game. It has already made it's way to the XBOX360. And it has some unique features than a typical RPG.


SCREEN SHOTS:

*i44.tinypic.com/300s86r.jpg

*i39.tinypic.com/2dqo9i0.jpg

*i41.tinypic.com/2nltxxf.jpg
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
SIMS 3

Platform: PC

Developer: EA Redwood Shores

Publisher: Electronic Arts

Genere: Life Simulation

ESRB: Teen

Official Website : *thesims3.ea.com

Release Date: June,2009


Analysis:

Sims is a virtual life simulation game which has been in the industry for 9 years. The developers has been changed this time. It will be Maxis for all the sims games but Electronic Arts has gave it to EA Redwoob Shores. The new game features many improved features like brilliant AI, Color mathcing to name a few.


SCREEN SHOTS:

*i41.tinypic.com/qpktcp.jpg


*i41.tinypic.com/11vk1tz.jpg


*i41.tinypic.com/2my146g.jpg


----------



## uchiha_madara (Mar 24, 2009)

Need for Speed Shift
teaser trailer.the games out in september.
*www.gametrailers.com/player/47022.html


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 24, 2009)

MAXPAYNE 3

Title: MaxPayne 3

Developer: Rockstar Vancouver

Publisher: Rockstar Games

Genere: Third Person Shooter, Action Adventure

Other Platforms: PS3, XBOX360

Release Date:  Q4,2009

Analysis:

It is the Third Installment of a game, Max Payne. Making it's way into the seventh generation.


SCREEN SHOTS:

BOX ART..
*i41.tinypic.com/nd0504.jpg

MAX PANE....->
*i41.tinypic.com/30shouf.jpg


----------



## topgear (Mar 24, 2009)

Max Payne 3 will also have a PC version not only Xbox 360 and PS3.

*www.tomshardware.com/news/max-payne-rockstar-alan-wake,7346.html


----------



## fabler (Mar 24, 2009)

wow thanks for the info.. nice game..


----------



## sam9s (Mar 24, 2009)

good going krisna, Max Payne 3 deserves a worth mention and was new to me............... even I missed.... one of the games to look forward to ,.........


----------



## amrawtanshx (Mar 24, 2009)

The Last Remnant is pretty  bad 
Atleast from what I saw in its gameplay videos. Very slow RPG game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 24, 2009)

thanks sam... for buffing me.

BIOSHOCK 2

Title: BioShock 2

Developer: 2K MARTIN

Publisher: 2K Games

Genere: Science Fiction First Person Shooter

Other Platforms: PS3, XBOX360

Release Date: Q3,2009

ANALYSIS:

This is the sequel for the 2007's award winning game BioShock. And it's going to multi platform.

SCREEN SHOTS:

*i43.tinypic.com/29qci13.jpg

*i41.tinypic.com/2mceooj.jpg
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*Crysis: Maximum Edition*

Title: Crysis: Maximum Edition

Developer: Electronic Arts

Publisher: Electronic Arts

Genere: First Person Shooter

Release Date: May  5, 2009  																				

ESRB Rating: Mature

ANALYSIS:

Crysis: Maximum Edition consists of both Crysis, Crysis: WarHead, Crysis Wars in one package. Nothing else new...

it's new features are 


Confront an ancient alien terror to save mankind from extinction
Adapt your approach- change combat tactics by customizing your Nanosuit in real time
Fight as the volatile Sergeant Sykes on a secret mission to stop the enemy from obtaining a weapon that threatens humanity
Discover what happened on the other side of the island in a campaign that takes place at the same time as the events of Crysis
Never play the same way twice- experiment with going stealth or with guns blazing in over-the-top action
Engage in many explosive multiplayer game modes on 21 total maps
Up to 32 players can battle it out on foot or by vehicle in Team Instant Action, Power Struggle, and other online game modes
Source


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 24, 2009)

I am waiting for Godfather II, Max Payne III, Mafia II and BioShock II.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 25, 2009)

TITLE: Guitar Hero 3: World Tour

Developer: NeverSoft

Publisher: Activison Blizzard, Aspyr

Genere: Rhythm/Music

Release Date: june,2009

ANALYSIS:

IN GDC,2009(Game Developers Conference),Aspyr official told that they will be releasing Guitar Hero 3: World tour on PC. It will have same minimum system requirements as Guitar Hero 3: Legends of Rock which was released in 2007.

Screen Shot:

*i43.tinypic.com/zu2mgy.jpg

Source


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 25, 2009)

Title: Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince

Developer: EA Games

Publisher: EA Bright Light

Genere: Fantasy Action Adventure

Other Platforms: PS2,PS3,PSP,X360,DS,WII,MAC

Release Date: June29, 2009

DISCRIPTION:

This is the 7th harryPotter game based on the movie of the same name..

SCREEN SHOTS:

*i40.tinypic.com/2n9c7c1.jpg

*i43.tinypic.com/4uw08g.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 28, 2009)

Title: Modern Warefare 2

Genere: First Person Shooter

Developer: Infinity Ward

Publisher: Activision

Release date: November,2009

Analysis:

Modern Warfare 2 is a sequel to the 2007 game of the year Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare. This sequel has been announced in the Game Developers Conference,2009

Teaser Trailer:   *www.gametrailers.com/player/47179.html


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 29, 2009)

Title: Terminator Salvation

Developer: GRIN

Publisher: Warner Bros.

Genere: Action

Other Platforms: XBOX360, PS3

Release Date: Q2,2009 

Analysis:

It's not a Anticipated game.. But what makes it to specially note is that, it is based on a highly anticipated movie, Terminator The Salvation

ScreenShots:

*i39.tinypic.com/2dbjoth.jpg


*i41.tinypic.com/2evgopw.jpg


----------



## ajaybc (May 15, 2009)

See this new Bioshock 2 gameplay video.I cant wait to play it now.

*pc.ign.com/dor/objects/14240350/bioshock-2/videos/bioshock2_trl_walk051209c.html


----------



## sam9s (Jun 4, 2009)

I know this has been brought in to notice on gamerz but still its definately worth to mention in upcoming games 2009 thread....

*20. Call Of Duty 6 : Mordern Warfare 2*

Modern Warfare 2 is one of the biggest games at E3 09

Release Date : Nov 2009

Genre : FPS

Platform : PC/PS3/Xbox360

*Extract from GameTrailer*

Microsoft Press Conference showcased, for the first time, a live gameplay demo for the hotly anticipated Modern Warfare 2. We got a great look at the impressive ice-climbing animations, the speedy snowmobile escape, and everything in between.

*Discription ::* 

Details on Infinity Ward's anticipated upcoming shooter Modern Warfare 2 were made available in the most recent issue of Game Informer. The article tells how the game's campaign mode will feature Captain 'Soap' MacTavish, who returns from Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare, as a non-playable character, and will continue on with the tale of the previous game. 

The game's campaign stages, according to the article, will be more open and varied, though the overall length of the campaign will be roughly similar to the six to 10 hour duration of Modern Warfare. Gameplay mechanics will include climbing the icy slopes of a mountain with ice picks and riding on snowmobiles. There'll also be some sort of shift in the way enemies attack. No longer will seemingly endless waves spawn in until you step across an invisible line. Settings will range from a snowy mountaintop in Russia to Rio de Janiero, Brazil, which will be a more sprawling level than any present in Modern Warfare. 

A new mode in the game, called Special Forces, will consist of a number of isolated stages not tied to the narrative. There was no indication of precisely how many of these Special Forces stages would make it in, but according to Game Informer it'll be a "major part" of the game. More interestingly, while the story campaign will be single-player only, the Special Forces maps will allow two players to run through co-operatively. 


*Images*

*i40.tinypic.com/r8tlbk.jpg

*i39.tinypic.com/2wd3sqw.jpg

*i42.tinypic.com/2wrm63m.jpg


*Teaser Videos*

*Must Must See Gameplay video*


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 4, 2009)

^AWESOME SCREENSHOTS.
IT IS GOING TO FRAME ON MY RIG.


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 4, 2009)

^AWESOME SCREENSHOTS.
IT IS GOING TO FRAME ON MY RIG.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 5, 2009)

*21. Left 4 dead 2*

Featuring new Survivors, boss zombies, weapons, and items, Left 4 Dead 2 offers a much larger game than the original with more co-operative campaigns, more Versus campaigns, and maps for Survival mode available at launch. 

Release Date : Nov 2009

Genre : FPS Survival Horror

Platform : PC/Xbox360

*Extract from GameTrailer*

Left 4 Dead proved to be a thrilling take on the first-person shooter genre with its focus on co-op play, hilarious characters, and swarms upon swarms of the ravenous undead. With the upcoming sequel Left 4 Dead 2, you can expect a familiar experience that doesn't alter the gameplay so much as dramatically expand it. 

*Discription ::* 

Here's the quick summary: Left 4 Dead 2 will feature five new campaigns, as opposed to the original's four. Each campaign will have support for four-player co-op, as well as Versus mode and Survival mode. There is one new gameplay mode that is not being revealed at this time. There are four new characters, new weapons, entirely new melee weapons, and new items. On the flip side, there are new zombies, new special zombies, and a bunch of new gameplay mechanics designed to disrupt many of the tactics and exploits that players have discovered in the first game. 

*Images*

*i44.tinypic.com/2pqs0p5.jpg

*i44.tinypic.com/9itxg1.jpg

*i43.tinypic.com/4vpbfc.jpg

*Teaser Videos*

Checking Gameplay video will upload soon


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 5, 2009)

MW2 is mouth watering indeed.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 5, 2009)

Can't wait for COD: MW2 and Bioshock2
They are my fav ones


----------



## nishant1512 (Jun 5, 2009)

alan wake will be out in spring 2010


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 5, 2009)

^Stupid Alan Wake.Release date being postponed everyday.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 6, 2009)

Will definitely get MW2, original one & wouldn't mind upgraydin' 4 dis baby but I suspect doin' so as my rig's OK, till now.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 6, 2009)

Only 3 more days before PROTOTYPE releases. The lucky console b*tches have already got their "leaked" copies. I'm really looking forward to this game. If Sony can have inFamous, then we want to taste Prototype.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes, Prototype is gonna be awesome! Sadly, the day it releases, the same day my school re-opens after summer vacs


----------



## sam9s (Jun 6, 2009)

*PREY 2 in the Works*​
Radar Group's Web site has once again surfaced after abruptly being pulled yesterday, and with it comes official confirmation that Prey 2 is in the works for the Xbox 360 and PC. Human Head Studios, creators of the PC version of 2006's original Prey, will once again be handling the project, though Radar notes that the development contract has yet to be finalized. 

This grim landscape should look familiar.
Whereas the first Prey focused on modern-day Native American warrior Tommy single-handedly fending off an alien invasion, the mechanic-turned-savior finds himself hunted by society for the death of his family and girlfriend in Prey 2. Through means not clearly disclosed, Tommy "escapes an Earth that no longer wants him for a future that cannot survive without him." Radar promises gameplay that will build upon the portal and gravity-defying action first seen in the original Prey. 

As noted yesterday, Prey 2 is one of the first projects on offer from the newly formed Radar Group, self-described as cocreators of "original IP, designed from the ground up, for successful leveraging in game and film markets


----------



## sam9s (Jun 6, 2009)

*22. Homefront*

The game takes place about 20 years in the future, in a war-torn America that has been devastated by the invasion. In the game, you'll play as a single soldier who joins a ragtag resistance army in the desperate fight to survive.

Release Date : TBA 2009

Genre : FPS

Platform : PC/Xbox360/PS3

*Extract from GameTrailer*

Homefront will stand out from the many other first-person shooters out there with at least three key features: first, its locations, which will primarily be devastated versions of familiar American locales. Over the course of the game, you'll eventually head west and end up fighting along the Pacific Coast in a series of escalating battles. That'll be the second key feature that Daly suggests Homefront will offer: fast-paced action with no breaks and no cinematic cutscenes. All dialogue and story events will happen in real time, like in the Half-Life series. And finally, the third feature that Kaos hopes will set the game apart will be its "toys"--specifically, future-tech weapons and vehicles that, though only in experimental stages today, will be fully realized and usable in the game.

*Discription ::* 

The year is 2027. The world has suffered a decade-long energy crisis, and economies have crumbled. Reduced to a mere shadow of the super power it once was, the United States became the target of a North Korean takeover. American malls, suburbs and city streets are now battlegrounds as the civilian resistance fights for freedom. Featuring a compelling single player story crafted by John Milius (Apocalypse Now, Red Dawn), Homefront immerses gamers in an interactive and cinematic FPS experience where they will assume an infantry role or take command of a wide variety of aerial and ground vehicles. In addition to the single-player experience, Homefront will deliver a robust multiplayer experience. In a land stripped of freedom, the brave will fight for their home.


*Images*

*i44.tinypic.com/126bk9h.jpg

*i40.tinypic.com/107ujkm.jpg

*i42.tinypic.com/2rcu96p.jpg

*i43.tinypic.com/v7bogh.jpg

*Teaser Videos*

*Teaser Gameplay Video*


----------



## sam9s (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi All,

Since we are in the 3Q of 2009, Lets have a recap of all the games I have reviewed and their release date so that we have an idea of the current status before we move ahead to review more games introduces in second half of 2009......

So here we go....

*i43.tinypic.com/35n6g78.jpg
*i39.tinypic.com/29zvskm.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey! How can anyone forget AC2! The most anticipated sequel of the blockbuster game of 2007!!

Assassin's Creed II
Developer: Ubisoft Montreal
Publisher: Ubisoft
Release Date: 17 November 2009
Platform: PC, PS3 & Xbox 360
Genre: Historic Action-Adventure

*Description*:
Delve deeper into the secret society of assassins with the sequel to the blockbuster action-adventure game. Assassin's Creed 2 is an epic story of family, vengeance and conspiracy set in the pristine, yet brutal, backdrop of a Renaissance Italy. Ezio befriends Leonardo da Vinci, takes on Florence's most powerful families and ventures throughout the canals of Venice where he learns to become a master assassin. This game retains the core gameplay experience that made the first opus a resounding success and features new experiences that will surprise and challenge players.

More Details

*Screenshots:
*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/assassins-creed-ii-2009060106533453.jpg
*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/assassins-creed-ii-2009060106533787.jpg

*Trailer HD [Must Watch!]
E3: 09 Gameplay [Again, must watch!]


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 7, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Hey! How can anyone forget AC2! The most anticipated sequel of the blockbuster game of 2007!!
> 
> Assassin's Creed II
> Developer: Ubisoft Montreal
> ...



The first one was an average game which very very over-hyped but the second one sure looks amazing! The gameplay and the melee weapon fighting looks a bit choppy but I think they will improvise it by the final product. Cheers to UbiSoft!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 7, 2009)

*FUEL 

Minimum Requirements *

Intel Core2Duo E6600 

2GB RAM 

Nvidia 8800GT/ATI 2900XT 

10GB HDD space 

DirectX 9 



Thats massive even crysis do not have this much minimum configuration !!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 7, 2009)

^Wherever you heard it, thats wrong... no company would release a game with that requirements coz simply, it wont sell much! The real requirements are something like a 1.8Ghz Dual Core CPU, 1.5GB RAM and 256MB grafix card with SM3.0 (7600GT and above recommanded)... you will need the specs you posted for running it on high/very high prolly coz its a good looking game .


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 7, 2009)

^^ Last week officially released by codemasters abt the system requirements ,, BTW its fully GPU dependent even better graphics than PS3 console .

U can google it , u'll know


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 7, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> The first one was an average game which very very over-hyped but the second one sure looks amazing! The gameplay and the melee weapon fighting looks a bit choppy but I think they will improvise it by the final product. Cheers to UbiSoft!



Do you think first one was average, Social?? 'Cause I don't think so! I like that game too much! Altair's the man, next to Nomad, of course...eh..atleast for me . Ezio'll probably be next to Altair.


----------



## topgear (Jun 8, 2009)

@ *sam9s* - thanks for the quick list


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 8, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Do you think first one was average, Social?? 'Cause I don't think so! I like that game too much! Altair's the man, next to Nomad, of course...eh..atleast for me . Ezio'll probably be next to Altair.



For me it was. I liked it... not too much.

BTW, after a lot of googling (precisely 2mins), I came up with the original requirements of FUEL :-

*Minimum Specifications* 


Windows XP/Vista. (if running Windows Vista SP1 is recommended)
DirectX 9.0c
Pentium D @ 3.0GHz or equivalent Athlon 64 X2 CPU
1GB RAM
Graphics Card: GeForce 7800 / Radeon X1800 with 256 MB of VRAM
DirectX Compatible Sound Card
Dual Layer Compatible DVD-ROM Drive
6 GB Hard Drive Space
 *Recommended Specifications* 


Windows XP/Vista. (if running Windows Vista SP1 is recommended)
DirectX 9.0c
Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.4Ghz or Athlon 64 X2 4200+ or better
1.5GB RAM.
Graphics Card: GeForce 8800 or ATI Radeon HD 3800 series with 512 MB of VRAM or better
Sound Card: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Sound Card.
Dual Layer Compatible DVD-ROM Drive
7 GB Hard Drive Space

Sources :-
-->*community.codemasters.com/forum/showthread.php?t=355231 (the official forums)
-->*www.yougamers.com/news/24265_fuel_system_requirements_revealed/
-->*www.simracingworld.com/news/aggregate/external/565373-fuel-system-requirements-revealed/
-->*www.gamoholic.net/index.php/Stiri/PC/FUEL-System-Requirements.html


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 8, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ Last week officially released by codemasters abt the system requirements ,, BTW its fully GPU dependent even better graphics than PS3 console .
> 
> U can google it , u'll know



Oh I Googled it all right my friend!


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jun 8, 2009)

FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT !!

^^


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 8, 2009)

^LOL no... it's just that I wanted to give the real information to the members here... I am very tired of the ill informed people around me in my school/home/neighbourhood...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 8, 2009)

Dark Void

Developer: Airtight Games

Publisher: Capcom

Genere: TPS, Action, Platforming

Also Available on: X360, PS3

Release Date: Probably 9th month or 10th month of 2009

Dark void is a third person shooter based action game. The game features new type of cover system named "Vertical Cover System".

I've seen a video where will will shoot at one leg of the alien at one time and finally shoots all the legs. And he then hijacks the alien and destroys it by destroying it's sweet spots... It remembered me Shadow of Colossus.. 

*i41.tinypic.com/vynwcw.jpg


*i40.tinypic.com/2hwiivr.jpg


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 8, 2009)

DARK Void is Gr8 game ,, Oh opps its not there for PC its so sad


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 8, 2009)

Don't kid .. It's on the way for Windows.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 8, 2009)

Something you guys would like to know of :-

*www.gamefaqs.com/computer/doswin/data/960187.html


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 8, 2009)

*1. Modern Warfare 2*(It's not COD anymore)
*2. Prototype*
*3. Half Life 2: Episode 3
4. Left 4 Dead 2
5. Bioshock 2
6. Crysis 2
7. Mass Effect 2

*


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 8, 2009)

Only games I'm looking forward to are 1 2 and 5 in that list.

1) Because it's a natural extension of COD life

2) Really interesting concept.

5) Big Daddy.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 8, 2009)

For me it's 1 & 6.

1) Awesome franchise! I've never missed a single in this series.

6) Sequel to my fav. FPS, fav. game and my "bro" Nomad 

@Psycho - Darn! Another awesome game in makin' before the latest comes out! But I can't play in comin' years, Phuc!!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 8, 2009)

Sh1t F@!%


----------



## sam9s (Jun 9, 2009)

topgear said:


> @ *sam9s* - thanks for the quick list



Thanks topgear atleast somebody cared to appriciate......


----------



## sam9s (Jun 9, 2009)

*23. SAW*

Published by Konami and developed by Zombie Studios, Saw seeks to disturb and horrify gamers in the same way the movie franchise has been doing for the past five years. 

Release Date : TBA 2009

Genre : Survival Horror Action

Platform : PC/Xbox360/PS3

*Extract from Gamespot*

Saw takes place in an abandoned insane asylum and uses a mix of puzzle-solving and exploration-based gameplay. As you make your way through the asylum, you'll run into all manner of twisted booby traps, elaborate puzzles, and gruesome imagery that will test your ability to process clues and not lose significant chunks of your body in horrific accidents. It's not an entirely solitary experience, either; you'll run into other characters throughout the course of the story. Some are merely corpses scattered around of those who weren't able to solve Jigsaw's puzzles, but some are survivors who are trying to get out, those who have lost their minds and don't care what happens, and some who have gone so far off the deep end that they've become minions of Jigsaw and are hell-bent on ending your life. 

*Discription ::* 

The story centers on Detective David Tapp who awakens in a decrepit, abandoned asylum. He has been captured by his longtime nemesis, Jigsaw. Obsessed with catching this serial killer, Tapp’s mission has consumed him and ruined his family, resulting in divorce, mental imbalance, and abandonment. Worse yet, this frantic hunt destroyed Tapp’s career while he watched his long-time friend and partner get killed by one of Jigsaw's traps. Now Jigsaw has the upper hand and has captured the detective. Tapp must play a deadly game—the likes of which he has been investigating for years—to escape, and in order to do so he must survive the lethal traps and puzzles that Jigsaw has put in place for him and others. But each victim has a dark connection to Tapp. Will Tapp save them? Can he survive his obsession to find the Jigsaw killer? 


*Images*

*i40.tinypic.com/jr9zcj.jpg

*i39.tinypic.com/18et5e.jpg

*i39.tinypic.com/szj4hy.jpg

*Teaser Videos*

*Teaser gameplay video*.............it looks good


----------



## sam9s (Jun 9, 2009)

BTW I am surprised nobody comented on *PREY 2* development news, I thought Prey 1 was awsoe game and quite a few wuld be excited and would look forward to this sequel......


----------



## sam9s (Jun 9, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> But I can't play in comin' years, Phuc!!!!



And why is that so...??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 9, 2009)

sam9s said:


> *23. SAW*
> 
> Published by Konami and developed by Zombie Studios, Saw seeks to disturb and horrify gamers in the same way the movie franchise has been doing for the past five years.
> 
> ...



Let's hope it's more brutal than Manhunt. which IMO is the most brutal game.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jun 9, 2009)

whoa!! awesome !! yo SAW =D


----------



## prat (Jun 9, 2009)

3 games to buy this Christmas

Cod MW2 

AC2 

Splinter Cell Conviction

I hope they come under Rs 3000.Any idea(or speculate) how much will they cost?

Will not buy Fifa 10 since it is not next gen.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 9, 2009)

Guess what, I just went through all the pages here, awesome thread I must say!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 9, 2009)

prat said:


> 3 games to buy this Christmas
> 
> Cod MW2
> 
> ...


 
NO way you will get these games for 3k. MW2 and SC: Convection has huge multiplayer modes. IMO, these two games alone will cost you 3k. AC2 would be available for 1000buks. i think.


----------



## prat (Jun 9, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> NO way you will get these games for 3k. MW2 and SC: Convection has huge multiplayer modes. IMO, these two games alone will cost you 3k. AC2 would be available for 1000buks. i think.




If they are released in India then i don't think they will be very costly.Anyway we can oly speculate.If the prices are too high then there is only one way


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 9, 2009)

@prat - Yeah! 



sam9s said:


> And why is that so...??



*whispers* Gotta study! *shouts* Phuc!!

I can't wait for ACII, I just can't. That game's onto me! Is there any other way, guys?? [this' an A$$h0|E Q, right?] Whenever I see "*Assassin's Creed II*" anywhere, somethin' happens to me just like when I play Crysis . Sh*t, why did I ever post that game! 

*runs off to a Psychiatrist*


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 9, 2009)

^Wait patiently... you can't do much.. maybe change your attitude to something that sounds a little more mature.. I cant think of anything else. No offence BTW.

@prat :- IMO, MW2 will cost 1.5k because MW was launched here at 1.5k and its still retailing for 1-1.1k. SC will cost 999 bucks or so and same with ACII.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 10, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Guess what, I just went through all the pages here, awesome thread I must say!



Thanks, I must say again atleast few care to appriciate.. 



vamsikrishna919 said:


> NO way you will get these games for 3k. MW2 and SC: Convection has huge multiplayer modes. IMO, these two games alone will cost you 3k. AC2 would be available for 1000buks. i think.



I think he means 3K each, coz its obvious they can be <3K in total..


PS :: BTW Gameplay teaser video for *SAW* uploaded...


----------

